# the official teaser and picture thread for the 2nd Reaper 2013



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

hi gang,, due to the popularity of the teasers this year, starting a thread where we can post pictures of them,, and then as the gifts start arriving, pictures of those too!!!!


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

Yea! A fresh, new thread for taunting my victim. I don't want my teasers to be lost in the fray. Neither should my victim if they know what's good for them......Pay heed, Victim! I'll be lurking on here looking for you.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

cant wait to start seeing pics


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Yay! Pictures, pictures, pictures!!! I'd just like to add something.....just to keep everyone entertained until the pictures of teasers and Reaps come rolling in.


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

I got a teaser, I got a teaser!!! 






Back of envelope, box and letter.






Box of moss with severed finger with a string tied around it with a note.






The letter says, Don't Forget; the note on the finger says, I am watching you.
So cool!


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Aw, man. I've never got a teaser before! I would love to be stalked and teased


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Love the teaser


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Pumpkin5 said:


> Yay! Pictures, pictures, pictures!!! I'd just like to add something.....just to keep everyone entertained until the pictures of teasers and Reaps come rolling in.


What? No photo of the cake plate?


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

awesome teresa!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh,,, that is cool!


----------



## Bone Dancer (May 1, 2006)

*The gift for my victim is almost ready...

*


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

I got a box for my vic today!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

ondeko said:


> What? No photo of the cake plate?


 You know I will, if you want me to.......


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i know there has got to be more teasers out there


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

Hello Victim - I've seen your wish list. Very nice. But you'll get what I send you. And you'll like it.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Just posted my teaser photos in the SR 2 discussion thread before I saw this thread was started. . Guess I was too excited!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Palladino said:


> Hello Victim - I've seen your wish list. Very nice. But you'll get what I send you. And you'll like it.


Ooo you're a fresh reaper! LOL 

That's one awesome teaser, Teresa! 

And y'all better bite your tongues with that cake plate! Bahahaha


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

ohhh,, Palladino is getting tough,,, yes , your victim will just have to like it!!!! you tell 'em!!!!!!


LOL, Bone Dancer,,, LOVE the picture,, I can just see you creating in your lab!!!!!!! Muhahahahah!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bumpping to the top


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Oh well, I keep waiting for someone to post.......something.........anything.............. (but then I thought...hey...I am someone.....so....)

















(Remember me?.....said the pretty, little cake plate....)


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

bethene said:


> ohhh,, Palladino is getting tough,,, yes , your victim will just have to like it!!!! you tell 'em!!!!!!
> 
> We must ensure they know who is Victim and who is Reaper.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Pumpkin5 said:


> Oh well, I keep waiting for someone to post.......something.........anything.............. (but then I thought...hey...I am someone.....so....)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oy vey LOL


----------



## Halloween Havoc (Jul 27, 2013)

So I haven't gotten a teaser but guess what my vic already has one and is getting another shortly. Oh and guess what another one after that........etc. Watch out guys. I'm seriously gonna rock this SR this time. My vic last time only got their gift but I have had some serious thinking time. BEWARE!!!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

i sent a teaser late last week, but haven't seen it mentioned. might not be there yet


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

witchymom said:


> i sent a teaser late last week, but haven't seen it mentioned. might not be there yet


 I sent a teaser last week to no mention either


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

I wanna be secret teasered! And I would most def post about it


----------



## SugarSugarDesserts (Oct 21, 2012)

Someone secret tease me ..... I guarantee there will be large beautiful pics for all to see lol


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Saki and witchymom, feel free to tease me, and I'll make sure to post!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> Saki and witchymom, feel free to tease me, and I'll make sure to post!


haha will do


----------



## ccj (Jul 15, 2012)

Teaser number 2 sent to my victim...hurry along mr postman...hurry along...


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I've never been teased. exactly what is a teaser? is it another gift or is it just simple like a card? I never was a tease so I'm not sure how to play that 

edited to say...didn't we just get out victims? how are guys already sending 2 + teasers??? are you just that good?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i got a teaser oh dear reaper you made my monday rock


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I've never been teased. exactly what is a teaser? is it another gift or is it just simple like a card? I never was a tease so I'm not sure how to play that
> 
> edited to say...didn't we just get out victims? how are guys already sending 2 + teasers??? are you just that good?


a teaser can be a card a note or even a little gift something to build the excitment of the big gift


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

Pumpkin5 said:


> Oh well, I keep waiting for someone to post.......something.........anything.............. (but then I thought...hey...I am someone.....so....)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now THAT'S a teaser pic if I ever saw one!!


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

*I got a teaser!!!*

I can't wait to see what my reaper has in store for me! I'm so excited!!  thank you!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

my dear reaper i just want you to know how much i loved the note today you totaly made my day. You rock and i so love it


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I hope my victim post pics of the goodies from first box today. And that there are lots of teaser pics posted and goodies too


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> a teaser can be a card a note or even a little gift something to build the excitment of the big gift


But then a victim can narrow down who their Reaper is by the postmark. Unless a savvy Reaper sends it from another location on Earth...or elsewhere.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

I think most people, when sending an inexpensive teaser like a card, don't put their return address on the envelope.

I personally don't send teasers. I would love to, but as it is I end up spending $50+ on the gifts and shipping alone, so I've set myself a semi-budget.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

my teaser is just a card lol - its all i can afford! 

and.............. someone will be getting a package on thursday!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

My SR got me again! This time with a spider and a cool bandana, and the same message inside...


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Girl, ain't nothing wrong with just a card teaser I think I could swing that!



witchymom said:


> my teaser is just a card lol - its all i can afford!
> 
> and.............. someone will be getting a package on thursday!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

And to add to the others posts:

Dear victim, you're all set and ready to go! I just need to wait until payday to ship off!! I should be shipping by early next week Grandma will be sending a nice basket full of nightmares and goodies for you

-Kallie


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

kallie said:


> And to add to the others posts:
> 
> Dear victim, you're all set and ready to go! I just need to wait until payday to ship off!! I should be shipping by early next week Grandma will be sending a nice basket full of nightmares and goodies for you
> 
> -Kallie


oooooooooooh i like goodies from grandma!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

I think I shall send out a teaser today. Beware victim you are within my sights.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

We need more pics


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

No pics today we need pics


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Someone tease me! Lol.


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, it's a secret, but Naner, naner, boo, boo! There, you've been secret teased. 



SugarSugarDesserts said:


> Someone secret tease me ..... I guarantee there will be large beautiful pics for all to see lol


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

Awesome!!!!!



saki.girl said:


> i got a teaser oh dear reaper you made my monday rock


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

I also posted about my teaser on the SR2 thread when I got it. I don't think this one was even open yet. BUT, my SR sent me a cd with the song "Somebody's watching me" on it. Very sly.  It made my day!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Immortalia said:


> I also posted about my teaser on the SR2 thread when I got it. I don't think this one was even open yet. BUT, my SR sent me a cd with the song "Somebody's watching me" on it. Very sly.  It made my day!


That's great


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

thank goodness there are only 6 pages I have to catch up with.
pumpkin5, that bird is so fitting. made me giggle
hmmm, saki, and do tell, you should know there are more teasers out there.  
yiiiii, the cake plate is back. it is a stalker.
so after a seven day run at work, and getting up at 7:00 am to work on my haunt before work, and talking to 2 forum friends into the wee hours of the night, I have been wiped out. now, excuse me, I need to go take some pictures.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Haha glad all is ok your way girl other then running crazy . I so feel ya I get up at 4:30 am for work
So many time like tonight I am you so should be in bed lol I will feel it in the morning. 



hallorenescene said:


> thank goodness there are only 6 pages I have to catch up with.
> pumpkin5, that bird is so fitting. made me giggle
> hmmm, saki, and do tell, you should know there are more teasers out there.
> yiiiii, the cake plate is back. it is a stalker.
> so after a seven day run at work, and getting up at 7:00 am to work on my haunt before work, and talking to 2 forum friends into the wee hours of the night, I have been wiped out. now, excuse me, I need to go take some pictures.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh, then morning comes to early, huh! 4:30. ouch

so last week I got a delightful teaser. a card and a vintage looking banner


 
 
isn't this banner gorgeous


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

earlier this week, I got a box. of course, it obviously was from my reaper. you know, the Halloween stickers...dead give away.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

YasA more pics so cool 
And my dear victim your big box is in shipping dept at my work going out today


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Palladino said:


> But then a victim can narrow down who their Reaper is by the postmark. Unless a savvy Reaper sends it from another location on Earth...or elsewhere.


That's why I changed my location in the profile. I don't care if my Victim figures it out, I just like the fun of doing it.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> i got a teaser oh dear reaper you made my monday rock


Is it just me or is Jack doing the "UP YOURS" sign?!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> Is it just me or is Jack doing the "UP YOURS" sign?!



Lol now that was funny


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Bethany said:


> Is it just me or is Jack doing the "UP YOURS" sign?!


Jack must be Italian. LOL


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have been teased, which is pretty hard to do seeing as I pass out the victims, but yup, ! have  will post pics later!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

You deserve to be teased. Muahahahaha


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

okay, I will try this again. sorry, I fell asleep in my chair while the pictures were loading.
okay, I got my box, [previously posted picture] and the first thing on opening the box was this card. inside of card
after the card, the first thing I see is this giant pen. this is so cute. umm, my granddaughters will use this.
now, it said in the card I will probably know who this was from by the gifts sent. when I saw the little voodoo doll, I recognized it from ones saki displayed in the show your crafts you made thread. THANK YOU SAKI, I LOVE IT!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

look at the gorgeous wrapping paper, and a silk black ribbon. and then there is this wood beware sign. oh my is that pretty.
next was this small decorative shoe. I really love this. it's darker than the picture shows, and the picture doesn't do it justice. sorry the picture is blurry.
then in black tissue paper I unwrapped this elegant black cat. she looks like carved wood to me. she will be perfect the year I do my Egyptian theme. 

 

  

next I pulled out 2 black lacy spider web doily's. now I don't think saki knows this, but I have lacy black spider web swags, curtains, tablecloth, and mantle scarf. this is awesome.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I love the teasers! And I love that BEWARE sign, so classy! its beautiful!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

now we get into the home made stuff. i'm not into candles, but I am when they look like this. it has an awesome label, and the wax drips rock. it looks like those home made candles I always eye. sorry, but I will never burn this. it is just to pretty. and if you love the cake plate, you are going to love my teapot. when I told my daughter over the phone what I got, she said....i'm surprised you like the teapot so much. when she saw it, she understood. she really liked it to. this is another trade mark of sakis i'd seen in the craft thread. and when I showed my grandson, you should have seen the admiration on his face. and last but not least, a skeleton pumpkin man. what a cutie. grouped all together, it really does make a pretty setting


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Great stuff, hallo! Saki did an awesome job


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> now we get into the home made stuff. i'm not into candles, but I am when they look like this. it has an awesome label, and the wax drips rock. it looks like those home made candles I always eye. sorry, but I will never burn this. it is just to pretty.


I love these do what I do I thought I had put one in there get a small tea light the battery ones then you can use it as candle and it dose not burn


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

hallorenescene said:


> look at the gorgeous wrapping paper, and a silk black ribbon. and then there is this wood beware sign. oh my is that pretty.
> next was this small decorative shoe. I really love this. it's darker than the picture shows, and the picture doesn't do it justice. sorry the picture is blurry.
> then in black tissue paper I unwrapped this elegant black cat. she looks like carved wood to me. she will be perfect the year I do my Egyptian theme.
> 
> ...


Wow! is this a teaser? or an actual reap? tell me it's a reap! My vic is going to be disappointed if this is the level teasers have gotten too. Nice stuff, all very cute. I love the little voodoo doll.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Nicely done Saki. Lucky Victim Hallorenescene!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

That is the first half of her reap there is another box on its way t


disembodiedvoice said:


> Wow! is this a teaser? or an actual reap? tell me it's a reap! My vic is going to be disappointed if this is the level teasers have gotten too. Nice stuff, all very cute. I love the little voodoo doll.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

OMG OMG i got a teaser My dear reaper you are the best you have made my day again omg i am so excited. look at what i got. 

first i got a box that OMG the reaper you drew ROCKS i will be cutting it out and keeping that  



next i open it to find 


i fold back the creapy cloth mind you that one can never have to much of and i find 


OMG so cool 


but wait he has something in him OMG THANK YOU so much i could never find any of these the little lights 


I have found a home for the little guy all ready in my haunt




dear reaper you Rock thank you so much i love everything


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Saki, everything about that teaser is cool.


----------



## Jezebelle (Aug 4, 2013)

Such great gifts & teases so far! Great work everyone!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> now we get into the home made stuff. i'm not into candles, but I am when they look like this. it has an awesome label, and the wax drips rock. it looks like those home made candles I always eye. sorry, but I will never burn this. it is just to pretty. and if you love the cake plate, you are going to love my teapot. when I told my daughter over the phone what I got, she said....i'm surprised you like the teapot so much. when she saw it, she understood. she really liked it to. this is another trade mark of sakis i'd seen in the craft thread. and when I showed my grandson, you should have seen the admiration on his face. and last but not least, a skeleton pumpkin man. what a cutie. grouped all together, it really does make a pretty setting


I am so glad you like everything . I am also very glad you like the tea pot i was trying to find another one and do one in black and white but had no luck LOL 
cant wait for you to see the next box hehe


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh, black and white would have matched my theme this year, but I like this one just fine. I have a display case, hmmm, it's full, but we will work it in. man, I can't wait to see the next box either. you could have quit here and I would have been happy. Thank you so much.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ya I was bummed I could not find one. But the red and black one is very cool .
I am still smiling over my tease yesterday thank you Awsome reaper


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks Bethany, beautiful nightmare, miss mandy, disembodied voice, and everyone that hit the like button.

saki, you got a nice tease too. love your whole set up.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

this is getting bumped hehe


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Page 2 wont work. I have to be able to find it quickly


----------



## Bone Dancer (May 1, 2006)

*Ok, I got'em in the box and as soon as I can get it closed I will ship them out.








*


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

bone dancer said:


> *ok, i got'em in the box and as soon as i can get it closed i will ship them out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i want this box!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Is it wrong that I want a golf cart just so I can do stuff like this to it?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Bethany, that is adorable. I need that. I love clowns


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

clowns freak me out LOL


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> clowns freak me out LOL


what's that you say Saki? You want me to send you some clown figurines??


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Bethany said:


> what's that you say Saki? You want me to send you some clown figurines??


ATTENTION SAKIGIRL's REAPER!!!!
She LOVES clowns.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Note to self keep mouth shut LOL 

yes clowns freak me the hell out omg you should have seen me in spirt with hubby i am like oh hell no LOL not going near that


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

But Saki......clowns are our friends.........(except for the ones that live in storm sewers and pull little kids down to float with them...)


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> But Saki......clowns are our friends.........(except for the ones that live in storm sewers and pull little kids down to float with them...)


LOL thats all of them LOL


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

well, the package was delivered today and signed for by the recipient so.......................... heres hoping theres a pic soon!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

witchymom said:


> well, the package was delivered today and signed for by the recipient so.......................... heres hoping theres a pic soon!


sweet more pics i finished the last few projects for my victim so sending another box cuase i think she will dig these so much hehe it will be going out friday


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Guess what?? I just received teaser #3!! I think I am getting spoiled.  This time there was creepy cloth and a scorpion, along with another cute little vintage-looking Halloween card. So nice!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> look at the gorgeous wrapping paper, and a silk black ribbon. and then there is this wood beware sign. oh my is that pretty.
> next was this small decorative shoe. I really love this. it's darker than the picture shows, and the picture doesn't do it justice. sorry the picture is blurry.
> then in black tissue paper I unwrapped this elegant black cat. she looks like carved wood to me. she will be perfect the year I do my Egyptian theme.
> 
> ...


That shoe is very unique.



Saki.Girl said:


> OMG OMG i got a teaser My dear reaper you are the best you have made my day again omg i am so excited. look at what i got.
> 
> first i got a box that OMG the reaper you drew ROCKS i will be cutting it out and keeping that
> 
> ...


I love the reaper drawing on the box, and the little ghoul is so cute.



Bethany said:


> View attachment 175502
> 
> 
> Is it wrong that I want a golf cart just so I can do stuff like this to it?


Gives new meaning to the term clown car!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

ok,, I can not get the stupid camera to down load the pics to the computer,, probably need more batteries,, so I will tell you what I received from my reaper,, a big bag of smores flavored candy corn,,, yummmmmmmmmy!!!! a cool voodoo doll ( got some one in mind to use a black pin for !! LL) and a cool card that said SOON!! in it,,, thank you so much reaper, I will try to get pics up,, I so need a new camera


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

Paint It Black said:


> Guess what?? I just received teaser #3!! I think I am getting spoiled.  This time there was creepy cloth and a scorpion, along with another cute little vintage-looking Halloween card. So nice!


I would have flipped if I opened something and that scorpion came out! LOL ... we have real issues with them at work dropping from the ceilings and such. Sooo paranoid about them!


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

*Another teaser!!!!*

I just got another teaser! My reaper is so creative!!! I absolutely love this!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

saki, I guess I know one item my reaper gift won't be. lol. oh my goodness, you guys were hysterical
i'm the goddess, if that shoe was bigger and fit me, I would wear it. I love it. I love shoes
who the heck do you want to stick pins in bethie? and we'll let you get by for the moment, but we still want pictures
kab, that is about the cutest teaser. i'll ship my 25 cents. i'll take some stew if it comes with you


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

Everything is so amazing! I have to stop getting so far behind so that I don't have to spend so much time catching up. I am so freaking tired, work has gotten insane again. That is what I was worried about when I was debating whether or not to sign up for SR2. I worked almost 70 hours last week and I don't have a day off this week. I worked 14 hours yesterday, leaving work at 8:40 PM and clocked back in at 4:04 this morning. So, unfortunately, I don't have the opportunity to do a teaser and I don't think that I am going to be able to make much of anything. I am going to have to stick to primarily purchased items. OK, I am soooooo tired, I have got to get to bed. Good night all.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok that voodoo stew is so cool love it


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I'll probably be shipping on the deadline. Weekends are the only time I have to shop and with the bad luck I've been having in finding what I need and having to re-think the gift twice....I'm behind  Maybe this is karma's way of telling me I shouldn't have done SR2!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> I'll probably be shipping on the deadline. Weekends are the only time I have to shop and with the bad luck I've been having in finding what I need and having to re-think the gift twice....I'm behind  Maybe this is karma's way of telling me I shouldn't have done SR2!


bahahaaaa no, its karma telling you you havent found the right thing yet!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Such great talent and creativity everyone has . Can't wait to see more pics


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

MissMandy said:


> I'll probably be shipping on the deadline. Weekends are the only time I have to shop and with the bad luck I've been having in finding what I need and having to re-think the gift twice....I'm behind  Maybe this is karma's way of telling me I shouldn't have done SR2!


 I think it is just you, being you....trying so hard to make Halloween special for your victim. I am busy too, and I am hoping to have it ready to mail out by the deadline....but I may have to beg for an extra weekend.....


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Pumpkin5 said:


> I think it is just you, being you....trying so hard to make Halloween special for your victim. I am busy too, and I am hoping to have it ready to mail out by the deadline....but I may have to beg for an extra weekend.....


My victim's likes are a bit out of my element. I feel like the creativity has been sucked outta me lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh dear victim box number 2 is waiting for u at post office


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

MissMandy, I agree with Pumpkin...we all second guess ourselves. You put in good effort. Sometimes people don't put in any effort and it shows (and I mean that in any capacity).

But you work hard and put care and effort into your endeavors


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

You can always ask Bethene to ask your victim a specific question I hope I'm not the one giving your trouble, I know my list was real wonky! 



MissMandy said:


> My victim's likes are a bit out of my element. I feel like the creativity has been sucked outta me lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

its Friday whoot lets see some pics people . hope your all doing fantastic I can not wait to start transforming my yard this weekend I am amped.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

ugh its like 90 degrees here today, far from haunting weather. did manage to set up my new reaper (aka grim) but dont have the heart to deal with the new lights i bought. cant remember if it takes 3 or 4 strands to run the length of driveway. hoping only 3 cause i want one for the tree next to where i have grim. 

keep thinking of being in the pool, which is covered and i know the water is WAY too cold for me, even if it weren't. :/


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow...such great teasers!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks ladies  My victim's list was specific enough. Just the stuff they like, I don't have a lot of experience in making. I had a pretty cool idea of something to make, but again, I needed a summer item to make it and I can no longer find it  As us New Englander's say.....what a pissah! I made one thing. It's not too bad, just not extravagant like some of the things y'all can make. I thought I was crafty/creative until I joined this forum LOL. I'll just have to spoil my victim with store bought things


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

MissMandy said:


> Thanks ladies  My victim's list was specific enough. Just the stuff they like, I don't have a lot of experience in making. I had a pretty cool idea of something to make, but again, I needed a summer item to make it and I can no longer find it  As us New Englander's say.....what a pissah! I made one thing. It's not too bad, just not extravagant like some of the things y'all can make. I thought I was crafty/creative until I joined this forum LOL. I'll just have to spoil my victim with store bought things


you are very crafty and creative girl don't doughty your self they will love what ever you make


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

MissMandy said:


> Thanks ladies  My victim's list was specific enough. Just the stuff they like, I don't have a lot of experience in making. I had a pretty cool idea of something to make, but again, I needed a summer item to make it and I can no longer find it  As us New Englander's say.....what a pissah! I made one thing. It's not too bad, just not extravagant like some of the things y'all can make. I thought I was crafty/creative until I joined this forum LOL. I'll just have to spoil my victim with store bought things


You ARE crafty. Don't kid yourself. Now if I am your victim anything you make or pick out is good with me.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

I agree here, missmandy, you ARE crafty!! You can do this, miss lady


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Thought I'd share a Pumpkin Recipes free Booklet I got in my email since everyone seems to LOVE pumpkin.
This will take you directly to the download. 

http://cheftomcooks.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/PumpkinRecipes.pdf


----------



## The Walking Dead (Aug 1, 2013)

*I was teased and then reaped*

I was teased earlier this week with a cool crow halloween card (in the picture) and then I got a box that said, "You've been reaped!" today!!! YAY!

I got a cool postcard of the headless horseman and a a headless horeseman ornament. Thank you secret reaper! I know just where to hang it. 

I noticed that my card was from Boston, Ma, the return address label for the box was from California, but the shipping label was from Tarrytown, NY. Very tricky.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

The Walking Dead said:


> I was teased earlier this week with a cool crow halloween card (in the picture) and then I got a box that said, "I've been reaped!" today!!! YAY!
> 
> I got a cool postcard of the headless horseman and a a headless horeseman ornament. Thank you secret reaper! I know just where to hang it.
> 
> ...


cool...but, man, that was a lotta work, huh? LOL


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Awesome pic's guys !!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

So much fun to sit back and just enjoy everyone's Reapings!! There have been some awesome gifts sent.. LOVE that tea pot, the cards and all the creative and fun teasers! More pics please!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

saki, no my package isn't at the post office. I picked it up just before I went to work. opened it on my break. okay everyone, here are pictures of box 2.
here is the card, and the inside of the card, 
  
and this potion bottle fits my black and white theme colors for my haunt this year. this will go in the witches room. my daughter was just saying we need more for the shelves, and a small black basket with a purple spider. I think I should display tiny spiders in this basket. I love black and purple. I buy all the black wire with purple I find and can afford. next is i imagine a black candle and an orange candle holder. this is a very unusual holder. pictures are not going to catch how unique this holder is. it's got large bumps with the spider web winding around and spiders crawling on the holder. I love it. I might use it as a vase too. joannes has lights you can drop in among rocks with water.
  
a long time ago, a boyfriend gave me 2 gold candle holders for my birthday. oh, I thought they were so pretty. this candle holder will find a home by them. I love it. and 2 small candle witches hats. they are so cute, who could burn them. they will go in the witches room. okay, the card said to display a witches hat on the candle holder. looks okay, but I think they will fit better in my 2 slightly larger gold candle holders


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> saki, no my package isn't at the post office. I picked it up just before I went to work. opened it on my break. okay everyone, here are pictures of box 2.


haha awsome great pics so i remmber what i sent you LOL by the way i use the brase candle stick to hold the oujia board witch hat LOL witch hat  at least i do with mine works out great


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh Hallo,,, love the black and white potion bottle,,, so cool!!!!!!!! am I missing the basket pic?/ sounds cool though,,, great reap!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jezebelle (Aug 4, 2013)

Great present, Hallorescene! Love the selection of great stuff!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh,, now I see,, for some reason the pictures only half showed up!!????



LOVE the candle holder,, too cool,, and what a adorable basket!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

Me me me me me me me me me me me me me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Bone Dancer said:


> *Ok, I got'em in the box and as soon as I can get it closed I will ship them out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wait, there's more. 
my daughter had this cool book on her garage sale. I wanted that book. she said I had to quit buying all her cool stuff, or no one would come. this is that book. I love it. I can't wait to show her. I can't wait to read this. I love books and reading. next, a cool witches hat. if you made this...it is awesome. it looks paper mached. oh, wait, I think this is the witches hat she means looks good on the candle holder. lol
  
one of the threads I check out avidly is the crafts thread. awesome talent there. saki and some of the other crafters have been painting these cute little coffins. I love those coffins. well, I got one now. beautiful work saki. this gift really is awesome. another craft she made are these cute little wire voodoo dolls. mine has a skull hanging from it. she made them in different sizes, colors, and different ornaments. mine has a skull, some had hearts. I love this guy. hard to get a good picture of how cute this is. it hangs from a zipper pull. i'm going to hook this to my forum hoodie's zipper. talk about class.
 
and last but not least, this is an ultimate gift. did you talk to my daughter or just get lucky? some of you know I collect dolls. I love dolls as much as I love Halloween. one of my fave dolls to collect are klumpe and roldan dolls. this next gift could be the Halloween version of those dolls. I absolutely love this doll. you should see her little feet. so adorable. she will be displayed along side these dolls. my daughter will want this for the small bird cage in the witches room, but this baby is mine. 

saki, these gifts are precious. thank you so much. I can't get over the little doll.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> wait, there's more.
> my daughter had this cool book on her garage sale. I wanted that book. she said I had to quit buying all her cool stuff, or no one would come. this is that book. I love it. I can't wait to show her. I can't wait to read this. I love books and reading. next, a cool witches hat. if you made this...it is awesome.



i did make it. that is made from one of those birthday hats  then i added all the oujia boards that is the one i use the candle stick on lol not the candles


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Saki.Girl said:


> you are very crafty and creative girl don't doughty your self they will love what ever you make





LadySherry said:


> You ARE crafty. Don't kid yourself. Now if I am your victim anything you make or pick out is good with me.





kallie said:


> I agree here, missmandy, you ARE crafty!! You can do this, miss lady


Aww well shucks, thanks ladies. Y'all are too kind 



hallorenescene said:


> wait, there's more.
> my daughter had this cool book on her garage sale. I wanted that book. she said I had to quit buying all her cool stuff, or no one would come. this is that book. I love it. I can't wait to show her. I can't wait to read this. I love books and reading. next, a cool witches hat. if you made this...it is awesome. it looks paper mached.


What an awesome reap, hallo! Saki you did a great job!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

yeah, I know saki. just messing with you. lol


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

Awesome job Saki!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

Awesome job Saki!!!!!!!!! So I'm sitting here up to my elbows in Modge Podge, paper towels.....and the thing I'm sticking it all to  and my husband says, "Come watch the new Spiderman or I'll be forced (yeah right) to watch it without you!" So, I guess I'm off for the night.  See you tomorrow ghouls and gals.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

You are so very welcome. I am glad you have liked everything so far and that I got in some very special items you love. Box 3 is for your black and white haunt 



hallorenescene said:


> wait, there's more.
> my daughter had this cool book on her garage sale. I wanted that book. she said I had to quit buying all her cool stuff, or no one would come. this is that book. I love it. I can't wait to show her. I can't wait to read this. I love books and reading. next, a cool witches hat. if you made this...it is awesome. it looks paper mached. oh, wait, I think this is the witches hat she means looks good on the candle holder. lol
> 
> one of the threads I check out avidly is the crafts thread. awesome talent there. saki and some of the other crafters have been painting these cute little coffins. I love those coffins. well, I got one now. beautiful work saki. this gift really is awesome. another craft she made are these cute little wire voodoo dolls. mine has a skull hanging from it. she made them in different sizes, colors, and different ornaments. mine has a skull, some had hearts. I love this guy. hard to get a good picture of how cute this is. it hangs from a zipper pull. i'm going to hook this to my forum hoodie's zipper. talk about class.
> ...


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I love the cover of that book! what is the title? all I can read is the Dracula's part. I've been known to buy a book just for its cover and this one is cute.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

OMG!!! Now I see why everyone DREAMS of getting Saki as their Reaper.... I know you are thrilled Hallo, what a lovely, fun, and gorgeous Reap. I am so thrilled for you both. Saki for the tremendous sense of pleasure for her beautiful work going to HalloRene and Hallo for her Amazing Reap. It's a Win, WIN!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I love the cover of that book! what is the title? all I can read is the Dracula's part. I've been known to buy a book just for its cover and this one is cute.


Its called Dracula heir 
Look on amazon  I still need to read it


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you your sweet .



Pumpkin5 said:


> OMG!!! Now I see why everyone DREAMS of getting Saki as their Reaper.... I know you are thrilled Hallo, what a lovely, fun, and gorgeous Reap. I am so thrilled for you both. Saki for the tremendous sense of pleasure for her beautiful work going to HalloRene and Hallo for her Amazing Reap. It's a Win, WIN!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> Thank you your sweet .



  You are welcome, but it's you, not me...it's you.....some people call me a Sour patch Kid....first I'm sour.....then I'm sweet....go figure.....I just don't like the whole "jelly" look of being a sour patch. And the fact that I melt in water....How on earth am I going to take a shower?????


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

man i want saki as my reaper.... 

though ive loved all my reapings so far, and ill love my next reaping... but next year i want saki!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Dear Victim,
One of your items is in "kit" format, you will have to make it yourself, sorry but I had a foot operated on and could not do it myself.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

saki, i figured you'd be screaming by now....there's more. lol. i guess you were right, i need to post pictures so you can remember what you sent me.
  
these are not bottle labels, they are on a thicker paper. I think I will be hunting for little frames to display them in. I love them. now I really am done


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh,, those are really cool Hallo!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Saki, another outstanding reap!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Hallo i crashed out and went to sleep LOL and i could not remmber if i put those in the box you had or the one coming LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> saki, i figured you'd be screaming by now....there's more. lol. i guess you were right, i need to post pictures so you can remember what you sent me.
> 
> these are not bottle labels, they are on a thicker paper. I think I will be hunting for little frames to display them in. I love them. now I really am done


they actual do have stiker stuff on the back of them you just have to work to get the paper off


----------



## Jezebelle (Aug 4, 2013)

I discovered kin to the cake plate in Fredericksburg, VA!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I still think I like them so much saki, i'm going to frame them. 
jezeabelle, that is awesome. lucky you


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh,, I love that plate! I would not ever use the cake plate,, but a platter or tray, I might~


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great tray 
Ya hallo those will be cool framed


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Great platter. I love the bat handles. Why don't you let me borrow that?

Saki great stuff as always.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Jezebelle said:


> View attachment 176157
> 
> 
> 
> I discovered kin to the cake plate in Fredericksburg, VA!



  Oh WOW! I just love that...so perfect to serve on.... Did you buy it???


----------



## Spooky McWho (Jul 25, 2013)

I am almost done with your gifts dear victim. I just need to nurse these hot gun burns before I put the finishing touches on your package.MUWAHAHAHA..ouch


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

cant wait to see more pics this week whoot


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

reap me reap me reap me....... i promise to post a thanks and pics!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok a teaser pic dear victim your next box will be there soon  keep a eye out on thursday for the ups man hehe


----------



## Nosleep4thewicked (Sep 26, 2012)

YAY!!I got a teaser !! on sat I received a Halloween card from my secret reaper! So excited!!!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

i got a rock


oh wait, i didnt even get that

 wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

Ugh, bad weather here is keeping me from being able to work on my projects. It should be a nice week though, so I'm looking forward to that!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh my dear reaper I can not wait to get my goodie box from u and see what treasures await me.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Sorry victim i couldn't get any crafts to work out but i did find little tidbits that will go with your haunt. Will be shipping on Tuesday


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

been working my fingers bare today working on the last piece for my victims gift. i might be a late shipper as we get paid on the deadline... but it will get there and s/he will hopefully love everything i so lovingly purchased and made.


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

Mariposa,

Yes I will.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

there could be a teaser floating around some where,,, and a package going to be on the way!!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok my dear victim your box is taped and ready for shipping. Off to the post office in the am. You shall be reaped this week.


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Posted in the wrong dang thread!


----------



## Bone Dancer (May 1, 2006)

*A warning from my Reaper








*


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Another great teaser


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Got some things done last night for my victim. Still pushing it. Today no work will be done on victim projects I'm going to help IshWitch at her house decorating & finishing up some props. Gonna get my Halloween fix!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

saki, that would be my box. hmmm, wonder what it could be. it's black and white so it does fit my theme, it's all hairy. could it be a spider? I don't know. any suggestions anyone?
cool box moonwitchkitty. I know it's not for me. I bet there's lots of takers out there.
bone dancer, cool tease. I love teasers
bethene, oh, you sending out a teaser


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

So smart starting a separate thread for Teasers. I sent 3! It's just so fun. Couldn't help it. SR2 is looking great guys!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Pics we need to see pics


----------



## Queen Of Spades (Jun 7, 2013)

I received a teaser in the mail today! I love it.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh dear reaper you made my monday rock. I got another teaser


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

I got teased. Will post pics when the camra is downstairs later. Thank you reaper


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

OK, I have to share what I got from The Red Hallows today! I LOVE HIM!! TY TY TY!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

He will be well-loved for sure.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

queen of spades, nice teaser.
saki, that is very cool you got teased. 
Bethany, cute minion.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

One year I will be a minion for Halloween!! 
hubby got me this thumb drive on Saturday


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok when I first saw your pic I thought omg she cut his head off lol


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

saki.girl said:


> ok when i first saw your pic i thought omg she cut his head off lol


never!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> never!!!!!!!!!


i was thinking ok the girl has lot it she would never cut up her minions lol


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

I got secret teasered! I've never been secret teasered before!

When I opened this I squealed! As you all should know by now I'm totally obsessed with American Horror Story; every season. And speaking of...SEASON 3 STARTS TOMORROW NIGHT WOO HOO!!

My reaper even used the AHS font! Reaper, I love it. I am one happy girl



And for you that don't know, this is Pepper!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

kallie...yikes pepper! what teaser next? the ears and the rose? the nose and the little finger? 
saki, you sending me a fuzzy black and white [something]. it's not peppers hair too? I don't even know who pepper is. I don't watch that show. 
cool kallie, you got a teaser, from someone who stalked you well. I love it.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> kallie...yikes pepper! what teaser next? the ears and the rose? the nose and the little finger?
> saki, you sending me a fuzzy black and white [something]. it's not peppers hair too? I don't even know who pepper is. I don't watch that show.
> cool kallie, you got a teaser, from someone who stalked you well. I love it.


your safe I do not even know who pepper is either LOL


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

You guys don't watch AHS?! lol I'm obsessed. Tomorrow night I'll probably get some cheap bubbly and finger foods just to watch/celebrate the premier alone haha.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

kallie said:


> I got secret teasered! I've never been secret teasered before!
> 
> When I opened this I squealed! As you all should know by now I'm totally obsessed with American Horror Story; every season. And speaking of...SEASON 3 STARTS TOMORROW NIGHT WOO HOO!!
> 
> ...



LOL awwww poor Pepper !


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

kallie, I see you will be watching that show and getting some goodies to eat....alone....well of course, pepper lost her teeth. lol.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

kallie said:


> You guys don't watch AHS?! lol I'm obsessed. Tomorrow night I'll probably get some cheap bubbly and finger foods just to watch/celebrate the premier alone haha.




Lol nope I don't watch much tv never heard of the show lol
But maybe I should get some bubbly to help me create my costum lol


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

kallie said:


> You guys don't watch AHS?! lol I'm obsessed. Tomorrow night I'll probably get some cheap bubbly and finger foods just to watch/celebrate the premier alone haha.


i loved the first season, got bored with/ lost interest in 2nd, and have high hopes for this one!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

one more project to craft, and maybe a teaser. I had family come down for one of my monster's birthday over the weekend. Busy busy. But now they are gone and this chilly weather is getting me into the spirit!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Some of my stuff is taking forever to dry. :/ Can't ship if it's not dry. 

I am going to have to watch American Horror Story Coven online!  RV park replaced FX with SPIKE!! sERiously?!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow Kallie! That's a fun teaser! Love AHS and have my viewing party peeps all ready. It has been a creepy good time --hope this season holds true. Great cast.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

i got a teaser!!!!! wow this is fun i will post pix as soon as the great pumpkin gets them off the camera


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

I WAS REAPED (again)!
The box!







A card...














A BEAUTIFUL spell book and a stand for it to go on














A mortar and pretty spider necklace!














Sad to say this poor skull tea light holder did not make it. BUT I can fix him!







Amazing tombstones!


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

But wait! There's more!
For the vampire kit I'm making







This reminds me of Mary SHaw from Dead Silence.  Creepy! In a good way!







I GOT A BETHIE MADE WITCH! 














Aren't they pretty? 








So if you all haven't guessed, my reaper was BETHENE! And what a wonderful reaper she was! My package arrived on mine and my boyfriends anniversary. How perfect! I absolutely LOVE everything! Thanks again Bethene!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

AWESOME REAP! 

still waiting here, and waiting to hear from my victim but oh well...............


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Enjoy more reaps and the pics start rolling ing whoot
Great reap there scaryedkat 

And witcymom I am sorry you have not heard from your victim


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Saki.Girl said:


> Enjoy more reaps and the pics start rolling ing whoot
> Great reap there scaryedkat
> 
> And witcymom I am sorry you have not heard from your victim


i know they got it (signature delivery) so.... meh, ill just wait for my stuff and scream so loud when it comes there will be no doubt its arrived


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Scaredy, 

What an awesome reap! I LOVE the spellbook most but it's all great. 

My reaper sent me a tease with some cool temporary tats for the kids. I'm so excited.

On the flip, my vic's box is all ready to mail...will be going out tomorrow.


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks guys! She did AWESOME!


----------



## ccj (Jul 15, 2012)

Home sick with sore throat and headache...keep tracking my victim's package and last UPS scan was yesterday morning at Destination city and no update since ---waaaahhhh come on UPS, delivery the package and make me feel better knowing it really made it there!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

That is one fantastic spell book!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Most Awesome spell book ScardeyKat. Very nice ingredients on the inside. did you get the mortar and pestle as well or was that something you had? I really need one of those. I also really want to build a vampire hunter kit. I saw someone else mention one not to long ago...anyone else building a kit and have pointers? ( for another thread I guess...I was just talking out loud )


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Isn't it? It's all set up.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

I made a lazy vampire kit. I kinda ran out of funds and time before my shindig this weekend to put red fabric and foam inside like I wanted. Let me take a pic for ya...gimme a couple minutes.




disembodiedvoice said:


> Most Awesome spell book ScardeyKat. Very nice ingredients on the inside. did you get the mortar and pestle as well or was that something you had? I really need one of those. I also really want to build a vampire hunter kit. I saw someone else mention one not to long ago...anyone else building a kit and have pointers? ( for another thread I guess...I was just talking out loud )


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

I got this case at homegoods. It's pretty dang good quality



I put things I found at thrift stores/yard sales in it. I got a little mirror, a rusty nail cross, an old rail road nail, mallet, fresh garlic, ceramic holy bible trinket box (looks like a rustic bible, so I'm using that instead of a real one), a plastic flint lock toy gun from Dollar Tree (I plan to paint it this week so it looks more realistic), a wooden bark pencil (just because it looks neat lol), and I plan to make some sort of silver bullet this week too. Probably just out of paper with some paint. I wish I could have got some foam and red fabric.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh, and I got a toy bowie knife at DT that I plan to pain more realistic this week and a little 'holy water' bottle that I dug up when I climbed under the house I used to live in that was built in 1910. I used to climb up under there a lot. I found old marbles, an old boot, antique liquor bottle...I should have been an archeologist


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Ok, one more post, before I clog this thread up lol

This is how I have my 'vampire hunter' table set up. I plan to add candles later...


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I am wondering why people put guns & silver bullets in their vampire kits. Did I miss something.

Looks good Kallie!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Looks pretty cool to me, kallie!


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks Bethany and Miss Mandy

Bethany, I don't know why either! lol I thought silver bullets were for the hearts of werewolves, but I've seen other people do it and liked the look, so I just followed suit


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

that's what I thought, sliver bullets for werewolfs. Just wanted to know if I missed some new way of killing vampires.


----------



## ccj (Jul 15, 2012)

I think there is something about silver that kills bad spirits or vampires -- besides that, the bullets/guns look pretty neat in the displays  


kallie said:


> Thanks Bethany and Miss Mandy
> 
> Bethany, I don't know why either! lol I thought silver bullets were for the hearts of werewolves, but I've seen other people do it and liked the look, so I just followed suit


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

ccj said:


> I think there is something about silver that kills bad spirits or vampires -- besides that, the bullets/guns look pretty neat in the displays


well my vampire slayer kit will not have a gun or silver bullets in it.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

great looking vampire case kelli

silver bullets kills vampires so they say


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice looking kit Kallie, I really dig the box, it looks perfect for a vamp killin' kit. I guess mine will be more of a monster killin' kit since I plan on having a gun and silver bullets as well. The one thing I do have made for my future box is a vampire hunter "book" I downloaded the stuff from how to haunt your house(home?) it lists silver as a way to kill vampers so I guess it all depends on the lore you are referring to at any given time. Like how sunlight kills them in most but not the sparkly kind and garlic wards them off in the old school movies and books but none of the ones trending now...vamp diaries, sparkle twats and true blood. Even the cross isn't written in stone, it varies from story to story as well.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Do you mind sharing the link to the website where you got the book?



disembodiedvoice said:


> Nice looking kit Kallie, I really dig the box, it looks perfect for a vamp killin' kit. I guess mine will be more of a monster killin' kit since I plan on having a gun and silver bullets as well. The one thing I do have made for my future box is a vampire hunter "book" I downloaded the stuff from how to haunt your house(home?) it lists silver as a way to kill vampers so I guess it all depends on the lore you are referring to at any given time. Like how sunlight kills them in most but not the sparkly kind and garlic wards them off in the old school movies and books but none of the ones trending now...vamp diaries, sparkle twats and true blood. Even the cross isn't written in stone, it varies from story to story as well.


----------



## Spooky McWho (Jul 25, 2013)

I got the same book. The website is howtohauntyourhouse.com. While your on the site check out the seance table. This is one of six ongoing projects at my house. It is coming together nicely .


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I have the same head, had her for 12 years her name is linda  do you name your severed body parts?



kallie said:


> Ok, one more post, before I clog this thread up lol
> 
> This is how I have my 'vampire hunter' table set up. I plan to add candles later...


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Nice looking kit Kallie, I really dig the box, it looks perfect for a vamp killin' kit. I guess mine will be more of a monster killin' kit since I plan on having a gun and silver bullets as well. The one thing I do have made for my future box is a vampire hunter "book" I downloaded the stuff from how to haunt your house(home?) it lists silver as a way to kill vampers so I guess it all depends on the lore you are referring to at any given time. Like how sunlight kills them in most but not the sparkly kind and garlic wards them off in the old school movies and books but none of the ones trending now...vamp diaries, sparkle twats and true blood. Even the cross isn't written in stone, it varies from story to story as well.





kallie said:


> Do you mind sharing the link to the website where you got the book?


I only have a "fake" book. The Vampire Field Guide by Dr. Abraham Van Helsing Did it like Dave Lowe's using his tutorial
http://davelowe.blogspot.com/2008/09/halloween-08-making-old-creepy-books.html

Would love to see the one you downloaded also.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

I do name my props, but I never thought of naming my severed ones haha. I just got this one over the summer and I love her. Isn't she great?? Or I guess, Isn't her severed head great??

Doesn't she remind you of Lucy from Dracula? Hmmm, I think I'll just be uncreative and name her Lucy lol.

I've got the Lady in black from GR and I turned her into a witch and named her Tallulah. And my pose-n-stays are Herman and Betty Drake!



moonwitchkitty said:


> I have the same head, had her for 12 years her name is linda  do you name your severed body parts?


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Kallie, here is the link http://howtohauntyourhouse.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=76&Itemid=480 scroll down to the bottom you will see vampire journal pages ect. I just put together the journal, binded it with a strip of leather from michaels , just as a little addition to my vamp kit that doesn't even exist yet. It's pretty cute once made.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Bethany said:


> I only have a "fake" book. The Vampire Field Guide by Dr. Abraham Van Helsing Did it like Dave Lowe's using his tutorial
> http://davelowe.blogspot.com/2008/09/halloween-08-making-old-creepy-books.html
> 
> Would love to see the one you downloaded also.


this definitely a fake book. its meant to be like a journal van helsing or whoever carried in his kit and took notes on vampires, how to kill them ect. like a field journal but the kind you would carry in our jacket pocket if you were from the 16- 1800's


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Spooky McWho , I would love to have that seance table. I've thought many times that maybe I might start it then I think of how much work it will be just to copy the image. Are you burning it into your table or painting it?

Edited to keep this on topic since it sort of went askew....I have not received a teaser, I've never received a teaser and it could lead to violence...that is all.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Spooky McWho , I would love to have that seance table. I've thought many times that maybe I might start it then I think of how much work it will be just to copy the image. Are you burning it into your table or painting it?
> 
> Edited to keep this on topic since it sort of went askew....I have not received a teaser, I've never received a teaser and it could lead to violence...that is all.


well if i ever get you as a victim you will for sure get some teasers


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

ccj said:


> Home sick with sore throat and headache...keep tracking my victim's package and last UPS scan was yesterday morning at Destination city and no update since ---waaaahhhh come on UPS, delivery the package and make me feel better knowing it really made it there!


I hope you feel better soon. 

Great little witch head and spell book if you are into having witches in your haunt. Lil Ghouliette and I are a bit boring, we just do a cemetery every year and just try to add to that each year.


----------



## Jezebelle (Aug 4, 2013)

View attachment 177324


































Best day ever! I have been thoughtfully & amazingly been reaped!! Oh my goodness, my box was decorated with bats and held beautiful gifts! My reaper is a fantastic artist and created two gifts for me, a lovely Day of the Dead bag that I can use everywhere, and a paper mâché skull that's now my centerpiece on my coffee table! She is so talented, I love these pieces!! Each gift was all wrapped up with fun ribbons that ill be reusing into hair bows & such! 

I also received some darling hair things & hats, so perfect as I'm crazed for accessories! They are spooky yet cute enough for year round! This was perfectly me! I really loved that she just nailed my list, and little touches such as my color preferences were noted of pink & black! 

I also received some lovely fabric that I will be turning into some retro clothes. I sew constantly and my reaper sent pretty prints that are completely my style.









(Above is an example of retro yet spooky dresses I design & sew for myself)

She also mailed the most fabulous finds yet, vintage 1950's bar ware for my rockabilly flame bar!!! Even with a glass-lined ice bucket!! Just blew my mind, it was so fun to receive! The little ice tongs, super high quality everything! And a bottle opener & corkscrew! All things I have been pricing but haven't purchased yet! I got a great Celtic shot glass, how she would figure I also love Ren Faire was spot on, and it will go with my bar! A gorgeous tray with a pretty pattern was the needed display for my barware. I love steel, metal, silver & shiny! My reaper sensed this too in my gifting! Also, I loved the drawn on skeleton in a martini bag she had items in, that's getting framed to go next to the bar to remember her contributions!

She mailed a lacy black mask that I will wear for Halloween as I was going to be a 40's devil girl, so the mask is a great addition! She also sent a pewter skelly pendant that I just connect to!! I wore it as a choker right after I took a photo of it! So awesome!! 

My reaper sent a beautiful bat curtain that I can hang over my doorway to add to my Halloween flair. It's delicate and pretty with a really nice open pattern! She sent a happy card too that is going with my yearly Halloween card displays! I can't even type correctly, I just really really adore my reaper and all the effort she put out! It is so very appreciated! Now, to figure out who you are!! Thank you so much for your time, effort and thought! My SR for 1 & 2 were such great girls, it makes me happy to be in this community!


----------



## Jezebelle (Aug 4, 2013)

Here is my fave gifts of all, since they are one of a kind, handmade perfection! Thank you, Secret Reaper!! Ahh, they're so cute!!!


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

I know. Its delightful! Yes! She got me the wonderful mortar and pedestal. I got the vampure kit idea from kallie! I saw she had an antique railroad spike too. I didnt know what to do with mine til i saw kallies idea!
I have a link on pinterest. If you pm me and remind me, i can send you the link!


disembodiedvoice said:


> Most Awesome spell book ScardeyKat. Very nice ingredients on the inside. did you get the mortar and pestle as well or was that something you had? I really need one of those. I also really want to build a vampire hunter kit. I saw someone else mention one not to long ago...anyone else building a kit and have pointers? ( for another thread I guess...I was just talking out loud )


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

My only teaser to my eventual victim is this: I was pumped, but Then quickly stumped, so you shall get a collection of my eclectic notions of affection and devotion to our mutual obsession , the haunting of halloween halloween halloween.-amy


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

skaredykat, I love your gifts from bethene. that witches head and friend are awesome. and the tombstones are very nice too. and I love the spider pendant. you got a very good deal.
jezebelle, love all your stuff. that is cool you love to sew. I love sewing too. you got some nice material, and I love the dress you are modeling. very cute. your gift rocks


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I so love seeing what everyone made for there victims . Looking forward to more pics  have a amazing day reapers


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

well saki, your last gift came a day early. maybe your gift will be here today. maybe.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> well saki, your last gift came a day early. maybe your gift will be here today. maybe.


Oh that would be cool come on ups man. Deliver go figuer tracking number is at home lol so I can not look to see where is till I get home. Can't wait for u to see.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo i think i figured out who my reaper is! HEHEHEHEHEHEHEHE and if im right it makes me SOOOOOOOOOOOOO HAPPPPPPPPYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

come on Thursday!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Jezebelle, I am so glad you liked/can use everything. Thanks for all the nice comments about your gifts. Your list of likes was the most fun list I think I have ever seen on SR, so I enjoyed every minute of preparing your reap. Love the dress you made. It is kind of how I imagined. Now, I am still hoping to see a photo of that rockabilly bar that sounds so terrific.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

witchymom said:


> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo i think i figured out who my reaper is! HEHEHEHEHEHEHEHE and if im right it makes me SOOOOOOOOOOOOO HAPPPPPPPPYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> 
> come on Thursday!


ORLY. Do tell!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Lil Ghouliette said:


> ORLY. Do tell!


LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

well..............  I could be wrong BUT............ the pool of possibilities is pretty darn slim (you can thank UPS) LOLOLOLOL

am i right?


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

witchymom said:


> LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> well..............  I could be wrong BUT............ the pool of possibilities is pretty darn slim (you can thank UPS) LOLOLOLOL
> 
> am i right?


Maaaaaaaaaaaaybe. 

At least I won't have to scold mom for spoiling it somewhere. Will just have to scold UPS.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Lil Ghouliette said:


> Maaaaaaaaaaaaybe.
> 
> At least I won't have to scold mom for spoiling it somewhere. Will just have to scold UPS.


WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO come on Thursday! LOL Your downfall was your profile lists Mesa, as does the UPS tracking, so I figured it was a pretty good guess. that and there havent been many visitors to may page lately LOLOLOL

HAPPY DANCE HAPPY DANCE (and i havent even gotten it yet!) LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

witchymom said:


> WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO come on Thursday! LOL Your downfall was your profile lists Mesa, as does the UPS tracking, so I figured it was a pretty good guess. that and there havent been many visitors to may page lately LOLOLOL
> 
> HAPPY DANCE HAPPY DANCE (and i havent even gotten it yet!) LOLOLOLOL


Will have to change that before next SR. lol 

But hey, I'll happy dance with you! HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY DANCE!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Lil Ghouliette said:


> Will have to change that before next SR. lol
> 
> But hey, I'll happy dance with you! HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY DANCE!


everyone all together now! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFNLbAs3KAU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0G8XH4WDxP4


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

Sniff.... <cheaters>


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Immortalia said:


> Sniff.... <cheaters>


I didn't cheat!!!! It's the first time in what? 3 or 4 years of doing this I think that i even attempted to see if I could figure it out! LOL

and, really, it IS UPS's fault. I get notifications when a package will be coming, I looked at the tracking on it, saw where it started, and decided to look and see if anyone who was listed as visiting my page recently was from there. LOL if it hadn't been on her profile, I wouldn't have been able to figure it out LOL

so, its ALL UPS's fault with that myups or whatever the heck its called LOLOLOL


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

Hmmmm, ok you win, that does indeed qualify as some quality detective work rather than cheating. I say Touche Ms Witchy.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Immortalia said:


> Hmmmm, ok you win, that does indeed qualify as some quality detective work rather than cheating. I say Touche Ms Witchy.


hehehehehehehehehehehehe

watch, it'll be another 4 years before i can figure out another one lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I hope someone gets some teasers or a reap so we can see  
Love all the stuff so far great job reapers


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Saki.Girl said:


> I hope someone gets some teasers or a reap so we can see
> Love all the stuff so far great job reapers


knowing who my reaper is... I am SO okay with no teasers! LMAO! Will definitely post pictures tomorrow once it comes and I stop hyperventilating


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

witchymom said:


> knowing who my reaper is... I am SO okay with no teasers! LMAO! Will definitely post pictures tomorrow once it comes and I stop hyperventilating


Sweet you and hallo both get packages Thursday so for sure pics tommorow


----------



## Bone Dancer (May 1, 2006)

*It's here, it's here. Very nice, I love sun catchers and I have the perfect spot in the kitchen widow. Thank you very much for such a wonderful gift.








*


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Bone Dancer said:


> *It's here, it's here. Very nice, I love sun catchers and I have the perfect spot in the kitchen widow. Thank you very much for such a wonderful gift.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oooooooooooooooh gorgeous!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh love the sun catcher


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Well ccj, I sure hope you are feeling better because today you made me feel great!! My husband is still laughing at me because I stopped everything I was doing when my SR 2 package came this afternoon. I have quite a few pictures to share because there were so many nice gifts inside. First, I found some spooky décor including two very elegant wooden black and white pumpkins, some cool Halloween bandanas, and some battery-operated tea lights that I specifically said I needed. Next, some bottle labels and treat bags for my party, and two spooky pictures with poems in frames to display around the house. 


















Then, I know I was stalked well because I got great some items for this year's Midnight Carnival. Some carnival music on a cd and a cute vintage ringmaster clown. I am really getting into these little mid-century ceramic clown characters for some reason. Really like their look. 

And ccj made some deliciously evil-looking treats for my rotten candy vendor, some snowcones and cotton candy, complete with flies, eyeball, fingers and a little skele hand. My candy vendor didn't have these treats yet, so I am happy to add them to his wares.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

ooooh awesome goodies! love the pumpkins!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

And as if that was not enough, my SR also included a warm-up for next year's Western theme, a cute little skele in a cowboy hat and a cowboy tie for Halloween. Sooooo cute and fun. 










I really enjoyed opening everything. My SR card was also clever. It reads, "Happy Halloween, your Secret Reaper. Guess who I am by the 1st letter inside each of the first 3 cards that I sent you." Yes, there were three teaser cards!! Inside they said, "Coming..." "Coming..." and "Just for you." So my guess is ccj is my fabulous SR. Thank you so much for all the time and thoughtfulness you put into each item you included. And, I hope you get over your cold very soon.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

oh great reap PIB great job ccj


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Paintitblack, those snow cones look really delicious  Love your hand made evil carnival snacks!


----------



## ccj (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks Paint It Black -- I am so glad that the package arrived ok and you liked my selections! It was SO much fun putting it together for you, I had to keep finding bigger boxes as I was enjoying gathering and putting things together for you so much and thanks, I feel much better now that I hear you liked everything.
I want to do this AGAIN! 



Paint It Black said:


> Well ccj, I sure hope you are feeling better because today you made me feel great!! My husband is still laughing at me because I stopped everything I was doing when my SR 2 package came this afternoon. I have quite a few pictures to share because there were so many nice gifts inside. First, I found some spooky décor including two very elegant wooden black and white pumpkins, some cool Halloween bandanas, and some battery-operated tea lights that I specifically said I needed. Next, some bottle labels and treat bags for my party, and two spooky pictures with poems in frames to display around the house.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Great reaps everyone!! I need to get busy on my victim's stuff. I may have to disappear and do completely different stuff come Friday if they accept our offer on the house. Gotta get busy busy busy!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Looking for the brand spankin' new roll of tape that I just bought for the teaser package so I can get the other package ready to go and darn if I can't figure out where I put it!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

MummyOf5 said:


> Looking for the brand spankin' new roll of tape that I just bought for the teaser package so I can get the other package ready to go and darn if I can't figure out where I put it!


I hate when that happens. Our camper has eaten a lot of stuff in the last year.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Not only has the tape disappeared but my printer tried to eat the 1 piece of scrapbook paper that I bought for the project that I'm trying to finish


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

witchymom said:


> knowing who my reaper is... I am SO okay with no teasers! LMAO! Will definitely post pictures tomorrow once it comes and I stop hyperventilating


Hyperventilating??? Really?


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Scardykat, Jesebelle, and Paint it Black those reaps are fantastic. Enjoy your loot.

Kallie, love the vampire kit.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

i know! such great reaps!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

bone dancer, that is a very pretty glass piece, but why do you call it a sun catcher, and what is a witches ball?
pib, awesome reap. WOW! the carnival treats and the cd rank top of the list.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I have one similar to that bone dancer. Mine was labeled a Friendship ball. 
I've had mine for 12 years.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

so today is my day off. i'm standing in the kitchen doing some cleaning, and I look out the window, whoo hoo, a brown truck pulls up. she brings a package up and sets it on the doorstep. she is getting ready to scan it, and I open the door. she smiles, she is happy to see me. I thank her and take the package. 
   
well, with that décor on the box, of course it's from my secret reaper. and here is the first thing I pulled out of the box. a lantern. and it looks like it's chuck full of goodies. so the first thing I unwrap from the lantern is this beautiful mask. black and white is my theme this year, this will go perfectly. I got these 2 cute wicker witches hats. they will be perfect in the witches room. did you make these?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

yaaa my victime got her package hehe


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

i got teased!!!!

at first i thought i had been reaped and was wondering what kind of awesomeness would fit in such a small package.. well dear reaper, whoever you are. i am sufficiently excited for being spoiled rotten soon!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> so today is my day off. i'm standing in the kitchen doing some cleaning, and I look out the window, whoo hoo, a brown truck pulls up. she brings a package up and sets it on the doorstep. she is getting ready to scan it, and I open the door. she smiles, she is happy to see me. I thank her and take the package.
> 
> well, with that décor on the box, of course it's from my secret reaper. and here is the first thing I pulled out of the box. a lantern. and it looks like it's chuck full of goodies. so the first thing I unwrap from the lantern is this beautiful mask. black and white is my theme this year, this will go perfectly


yaa you got it i love how the masks turned out first time i have ever done any


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

awesome reapings and teasers! I absolutely love seeing what creative gifts y'all get !


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

OH HOLY MOTHER OF MARY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lil Ghouliet and Ghouliet sent me two boxes of wonderful wonderful goodies and i think its the first time ive ever been woken from a nap and been happy about it! I absolutely LOVE everything and was smiling and giggling and laughing the entire time I was opening all my packages!!!!!!!!!! 

okay so here's the pics.........

My dead couple! Fits perfectly in with Grim and Gretchen up in front of my porch! 

























A BIG light up spiderweb! I've actually been thinking about getting one of these! For the moment, it is on the front porch but I may move it, just depending on how it looks! 









I've been lusting after these for 2 years now!!!!!!!!!! Now I have a decision to make.... on the fridge or car????????? HELP I DON'T KNOW!!!!!!!!!! 








Adorable witch kitchen towels!!!!!!!!! The hands that USE these in the kitchen, will be severed from their body  








OMG I LOVE I LOVE I LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!! Charlie brown halloween pillow cases- FOUR of them! The kids have already claimed 2 and the others are MINE ALL MINE!!!!!!!!!!!!! 









A wonderful Trick or treat sign to point down the driveway!!!!!!! 









There was also a fleece blanket kit thats super cool and will give me a project to work on while I'm putting off doing real work LOLOL

I know I didnt get pics of everything (my family room is resembling xmas morning at the moment LOLOLOL) but let's see if I remember everything....

my dead bride and groom
kitchen towels
fleece blanket kit
charlie brown pillow cases
ghost candle!
lighted spider web
ToT sign
save halloween magnet

oh! and a mummified type spider thats cool and hanging over the porch! 

























I don't think I have pics of everything but i REALLLLLLLY LOOOOVE EVERYTHING SOOOOOOOOO MUCH! They spoiled me BEYOND belief!!!!!!!!!!!! 

thank you thank you thank you thank you a million times over! I truly made my week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

That is one awesome reap, witchy! I LOVE the pillow cases!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> That is one awesome reap, witchy! I LOVE the pillow cases!


oh me too they rock! they spoiled me SOOOO much!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

oh i love that fleece blanket kit. now i want to know where to get one


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

mariposa0283 said:


> oh i love that fleece blanket kit. now i want to know where to get one


its super cool! I'll have to get some soft yarn and try to blanket stitch it together (I'm really not a sewer but I try LOLOL)


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

well..... it's on the car for now at least LOLOLOL


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

witchymom said:


> well..... it's on the car for now at least LOLOLOL
> 
> View attachment 177882


Just so you are aware, at least here in AZ the magnets fade out a lot in the sun.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

great reap love the stuff you got


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Ghouliet said:


> Just so you are aware, at least here in AZ the magnets fade out a lot in the sun.


You probably get more sun than we do lol! I'll prob leave it on for October, than put it on the fridge the rest of the year


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Careful...mine faded and you can barely read it. Maybe use it during 'the season' and keep it inside the rest of the time.




witchymom said:


> well..... it's on the car for now at least LOLOLOL
> 
> View attachment 177882


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

witchymom said:


> its super cool! I'll have to get some soft yarn and try to blanket stitch it together (I'm really not a sewer but I try LOLOL)


One way you can put them together is to lay the two pieces of fleece together, cut a fringe edge on the outside edge. Then you just knot the two layers together. 

Or if you know someone who sews even a little, they can layer the fleece pieces on top of one another and stitch with a sewing machine 1 inch in from the edge. Then after it is sewn, clip a little fringe all around being careful not to cut the seam line.

Sorry I could not get this done before my foot surgery.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Seriously? You did WAYYYYY too much! I don't think it's much to ask to tell me to knot the thing together LOLOL thats a good idea about fringing it and knotting it together! I might just do that!!! 




Ghouliet said:


> One way you can put them together is to lay the two pieces of fleece together, cut a fringe edge on the outside edge. Then you just knot the two layers together.
> 
> Or if you know someone who sews even a little, they can layer the fleece pieces on top of one another and stitch with a sewing machine 1 inch in from the edge. Then after it is sewn, clip a little fringe all around being careful not to cut the seam line.
> 
> Sorry I could not get this done before my foot surgery.


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

You didn't pack it IN the box, did you???? 



MummyOf5 said:


> Looking for the brand spankin' new roll of tape that I just bought for the teaser package so I can get the other package ready to go and darn if I can't figure out where I put it!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

witchymom said:


> Seriously? You did WAYYYYY too much! I don't think it's much to ask to tell me to knot the thing together LOLOL thats a good idea about fringing it and knotting it together! I might just do that!!!


Made many tie blankets, usually for the new members of the family. Reminds me that I need to get busy on two of them for xmas. BOTH of my oldest daughters are expecting, the oldest is due Nov. 4th, hoping it's here a few days early it would be awesome to have a Halloween baby!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Immortalia said:


> You didn't pack IN the box, did you????


No I found it finally. I did wonder about that for a minute but then realized that I wouldn't have gotten the box taped shut if it were lol


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

OMG!!! AMAZING reaps everyone! Wow, I'm feeling a little outdone here...... <starts thinking about what to add to my box>


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MummyOf5 said:


> Made many tie blankets, usually for the new members of the family. Reminds me that I need to get busy on two of them for xmas. BOTH of my oldest daughters are expecting, the oldest is due Nov. 4th, hoping it's here a few days early it would be awesome to have a Halloween baby!


yeah my oldest is oct 23. although, given she was already 2 weeks late and i HATED being pregnant.... I was NOT wanting a halloween baby LOLOLOLOL


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Working on the final project and figured out that it's not going to fit in the box like I was hoping. Ended up a little bigger than I had originally intended. Soooooooo,
I guess the first box will go out tomorrow and the 2ND one hopefully Saturday. If not then it will be Tuesday for sure since the Post Office is closed Monday, right?


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

witchymom said:


> OH HOLY MOTHER OF MARY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lil Ghouliet and Ghouliet sent me two boxes of wonderful wonderful goodies and i think its the first time ive ever been woken from a nap and been happy about it! I absolutely LOVE everything and was smiling and giggling and laughing the entire time I was opening all my packages!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> [snip]
> 
> thank you thank you thank you thank you a million times over! I truly made my week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


This was the best thing to read during my lunch break. <3 <3 <3 

Definitely only have the magnet on your car for the season though. They do fade. Mine has been on my fridge for 2 years because I drive a plastic car and it's still as bright and shiny as the day I got it.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Lil Ghouliette said:


> This was the best thing to read during my lunch break. <3 <3 <3
> 
> Definitely only have the magnet on your car for the season though. They do fade. Mine has been on my fridge for 2 years because I drive a plastic car and it's still as bright and shiny as the day I got it.


yeah, thats what I'm going to do. fortunately, the car is parked in the shade except when we run errands, so hopefully it will hold up a few years by just having it on there for a limited time basis! 

that and im not sure we've seen sun this month..... LOL its been chilly and rainy/drizzly all week (im not complaining!)


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

That's ok, I forgive you for spliting my gift into 2 boxes. 



MummyOf5 said:


> Working on the final project and figured out that it's not going to fit in the box like I was hoping. Ended up a little bigger than I had originally intended. Soooooooo,
> I guess the first box will go out tomorrow and the 2ND one hopefully Saturday. If not then it will be Tuesday for sure since the Post Office is closed Monday, right?


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

mariposa0283 said:


> oh i love that fleece blanket kit. now i want to know where to get one


I think that was originally purchased at a Jo Anne Fabric Store two years ago.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

so here is the rest of the gifts. here is a scary mask. my grandson has this mask. he is very scary when wearing it. he was wanting me to buy him another, well, he's not getting mine. he will be asking. and then there are a lot of white masks. these are perfect for the ghost room. they will be plastered on the walls. the black and white mask you must have painted. very pretty. makes me think of the Mexican holiday. and the last gift is some owl silhouettes. these will be put in the witches room for sure. wow saki, you sure spoiled me. thank you so much for the wonderful gifts. I truly loved everything


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

that black and white mask is gorgeous!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> so here is the rest of the gifts. here is a scary mask. my grandson has this mask. he is very scary when wearing it. he was wanting me to buy him another, well, he's not getting mine. he will be asking. and then there are a lot of white masks. these are perfect for the ghost room. they will be plastered on the walls. the black and white mask you must have painted. very pretty. makes me think of the Mexican holiday. and the last gift is some owl silhouettes. these will be put in the witches room for sure. wow saki, you sure spoiled me. thank you so much for the wonderful gifts. I truly loved everything


you are very very welcome


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> so here is the rest of the gifts. here is a scary mask. my grandson has this mask. he is very scary when wearing it. he was wanting me to buy him another, well, he's not getting mine. he will be asking. and then there are a lot of white masks. these are perfect for the ghost room. they will be plastered on the walls. the black and white mask you must have painted. very pretty. makes me think of the Mexican holiday. and the last gift is some owl silhouettes. these will be put in the witches room for sure. wow saki, you sure spoiled me. thank you so much for the wonderful gifts. I truly loved everything



Isn't that the V for Vendetta mask? One of my daughter's x-boyfriends loved that movie.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Witchymom, very nice gift. The couple is fabulous.
Hallorenescene, love the masks.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

great reaps!! I will be shipping later than date. Already informed Bethene.
Sorry victim. But I am working on stuff.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I got teased !!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

love the teasser


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

I got this teaser a couple of days ago. Thank you so much I love it!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Loving all the teasers this time


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

mummy of 5, that's it. my grandson loved that movie. he had me watch a utube video of the music and dance moves. and thanks everyone on the nice comments. and I agree, the black and white masks turned out very pretty saki. you did an awesome job. they make to me a lacy look. I love lacy stuff. you guys can have glitter, i'll opt for lacy. 
moon witch kitty, nice tease. is that a card? I love the picture on it.
pumpkinqueen, nice tease, cute socks


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

saki, here's a picture of your teapot dislpayed


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Bye bye box! Please get where you're going in one piece!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> so here is the rest of the gifts. here is a scary mask. my grandson has this mask. he is very scary when wearing it. he was wanting me to buy him another, well, he's not getting mine. he will be asking. and then there are a lot of white masks. these are perfect for the ghost room. they will be plastered on the walls. the black and white mask you must have painted. very pretty. makes me think of the Mexican holiday. and the last gift is some owl silhouettes. these will be put in the witches room for sure. wow saki, you sure spoiled me. thank you so much for the wonderful gifts. I truly loved everything


that first mask is guy fawkes mask. remember remember the 5th of november. 

and yes, it was also in V for vendetta but it was a thing long before that movie..

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guy_Fawkes


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

i finally got my one and only hand made piece going in my victims box finished tonight. its a tad bigger than i anticipated but hopefully s/he will like it and get some use out of it.

will pack the box tomorrow and get it sent out when we go out for lunch for hubbys birthday.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks mariposa, very interesting information


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I am stalking the usps tracking page! I can't wait to see if my victim likes my gifts! most of them are homemade so I hope they are worthy of my victim!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i LOVE the teasers but, unfortunately, i am not able to tease my vic. I'm hoping to make it up to them inside the actual box. 

Mailing my box today...nothing like waiting til the last minute.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Bethany said:


> great reaps!! I will be shipping later than date. Already informed Bethene.
> Sorry victim. But I am working on stuff.


 I'm in the same boat. Bethene knows too.



moonwitchkitty said:


> View attachment 177960
> 
> I got teased !!!


 That card is cute.



Pumpkinqueen29 said:


> I got this teaser a couple of days ago. Thank you so much I love it!
> 
> View attachment 177992
> View attachment 177993
> View attachment 177994


 Love the sugar mask



mariposa0283 said:


> i finally got my one and only hand made piece going in my victims box finished tonight. its a tad bigger than i anticipated but hopefully s/he will like it and get some use out of it.
> 
> will pack the box tomorrow and get it sent out when we go out for lunch for hubbys birthday.


 If it is coming to me, I'm sure I will love it.



beautifulnightmare said:


> I am stalking the usps tracking page! I can't wait to see if my victim likes my gifts! most of them are homemade so I hope they are worthy of my victim!


 Beautifulnightmare, the hand made can be the best. Everyone is so creative here. I'm sure yours will be great.



wickedwillingwench said:


> i LOVE the teasers but, unfortunately, i am not able to tease my vic. I'm hoping to make it up to them inside the actual box.
> 
> Mailing my box today...nothing like waiting til the last minute.


 Or, past the last minute like me. Sorry victim.

Looking forward to seeing all the goodies once pictures are posted. I love seeing the stuff people send. I'm like, oh, ah, ooo, I love that.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Bethany said:


> great reaps!! I will be shipping later than date. Already informed Bethene.
> Sorry victim. But I am working on stuff.



Ahhh, but good things come to those who wait...


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

hallorenescene said:


> saki, here's a picture of your teapot dislpayed


Wow, the teapot is beautiful! I so wish I could paint and draw. So many talented people here.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> saki, here's a picture of your teapot dislpayed



omg it looks so great in there awsome


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

I got another American Horror Story theme teaser and this one is super creepy!!



Bloody Face (who just so happens to skin people and make lamps)


Dr. Thredson aka 'Bloody Face' aka 'Dr. Buttinski'


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Love it!! Could you imagine if for some reason the USPS had to open that package...hahahahaa!!!




kallie said:


> I got another American Horror Story theme teaser and this one is super creepy!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

moonwitchkitty said:


> View attachment 177960
> 
> I got teased !!!


Ooh I do love the return address on that one.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Hysterical!



lizzyborden said:


> Ooh I do love the return address on that one.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

can not wait to see the reaper pics start rolling in


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

kallie said:


> I got another American Horror Story theme teaser and this one is super creepy!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i cant wait to see what your reaper reaps you with! AHS: asylum was SO good. and i LOVE LOVE LOVE zachary quinto

i sent my package off today, hopefully my poor victim likes what i put in there. it isnt much but (hint alert) his/her tinies should like a lot of the stuff.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wow Kallie,, super creepy/cool!!!! 

next week we should start seeing alot of pictures!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> wow Kallie,, super creepy/cool!!!!
> 
> next week we should start seeing alot of pictures!


sweet can not wait and can not wait to see what my dear reaper has in store for me


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

cool teaser kallie


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I was teased today. When I first say the orange envelope, I thought I received a halloween card as part of the card exchange. That was cool enough, but when I opened the card it contained a message from my secret reaper saying soon! That was awesome. I was totally caught off guard. Without further ado, my teaser. The cute spider is a magnet, which I will be taking to work to put on my magnetic cubical wall! Oh, and it was postmarked from North Carolina. I only know of one person from North Carolina. I must investigate LOL.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I just went back looking at the last few posts,, wow,, that teapot looks so great in the display you have. Hallo,,, looks awesome! 

I'm the Goddess,yay,, glad you got a teaser! 
I have one floating around for my victim that is not there yet,, but the box made it,, not good!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

bethene said:


> I just went back looking at the last few posts,, wow,, that teapot looks so great in the display you have. Hallo,,, looks awesome!
> 
> I'm the Goddess,yay,, glad you got a teaser!
> I have one floating around for my victim that is not there yet,, but the box made it,, not good!


 It will be an extra special treat when it does get there.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Love the teaser I'm the goddess


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

cool teaser i'm the goddess.

bethie, what do you mean the box made it? did the box lose its contents?


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Am I the only one who is depressed when it actually hit me that Monday is a "holiday". Suffering through Sunday with no mail/pictures of fabulous reaps was bad enough but now we have to make it through Monday too! Arggg!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

beautifulnightmare said:


> Am I the only one who is depressed when it actually hit me that Monday is a "holiday". Suffering through Sunday with no mail/pictures of fabulous reaps was bad enough but now we have to make it through Monday too! Arggg!


oh man i never thought of that dang it


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

I GOT THE MOST AWESOME REAP!!!! And what makes receiving today even better is that my party is this evening and now I have more awesome decor. My reaper obviously is *very* aware that I am in love with AHS and apparently they are too because they even squeezed in a couple of things that showed up in the third season premiere Wednesday night!! 







*
The AHS: Asylum Nun:*


At first I thought "Huh? a Venetian mask?" then I saw the 'you have been summoned' written in AHS font and the little voodoo doll and I squealed "COVEN!!!" Remember? The other witches attacked Zoe when she arrived at Miss Robicheaux's Academy, one of them wearing a venetian mask and cape! SQUEAL!!


And a candle with the AHS: Coven poster art:


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Awesome handmade vintage style fortune telling game!!


When I got to this one I swear a little tear gathered in the corner of my eye. I absolutely adore vintage fortune telling type stuff and it's like my reaper read my dang mind. I love this little hand crafted box. I mean, LOVE IT


I'm a Taurus and the crystal ball is sitting right on the Taurus. Coincidence or clever profile sleuthing...hmmm


I love the worlds-tiniest-cutest-detailed things like this!


And I got a fabulous little spider, a classy witch silhouette picture in oval frame and one of these super neat candle jars on a decorative base that I've seen others make and actually wanted!


So basically my reaper is a mind reader and super talented hand-crafter and unless they put a clever little arrangement of letters in the poem (and I looked!) I have no idea who they are, but THANK YOU!! I swear you made a visit inside my head for inspiration. I just can't believe how right-on everything is!

SQUEAL!!! And I'm off to finish decorating with my awesome new one-of-a-kind, hand made stuff. I think I'll hang the nun head from the ceiling because she looks like a creepy, disembodied ghost.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Very cool reap love the box wow great job reaper


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

that was so awesome it gave me goose bumps! Really great job whoever reaped Kallie!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

that is just Kick A#$ truly your reaper out did themselves !!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

very nice reap Kallie. Enjoy your party.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

beautifulnightmare said:


> Am I the only one who is depressed when it actually hit me that Monday is a "holiday". Suffering through Sunday with no mail/pictures of fabulous reaps was bad enough but now we have to make it through Monday too! Arggg!


oh so the risk of me not getting reaped on my birthday is lessened! my birthday is tuesday and it would be super awesome to get reaped for it.. last year i was about a week late for my reaping.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

mariposa0283 said:


> oh so the risk of me not getting reaped on my birthday is lessened! my birthday is tuesday and it would be super awesome to get reaped for it.. last year i was about a week late for my reaping.


getting reaped on thursday would rock it is my bday


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

a birthday reaping would be the best present ever. considering my birthday present was a replacement phone for the one i dropped and broke last week... pretty weak.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Some pretty awesome teasers y'all are getting! 
kallie, that is an amazing reap! So much thought and detail went into those gifts!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

OMG I was Reaped by one amazing reaper than you so much Ladysherry. I LOVE everything ok now to share the amazing gifts i recived. 

first a knock at the doot 


i open it to find 


first i pull out a toy for my baby and omg she loves it as i sit here and type this she has not stop playing with it since i gave it to her lol 






next is this great book she created for me 

next is this great heart 


then a little jar of hearts 


these very cool candle holders shuch a cute idea love it 


then she new my love for red glass and got me these two cool pices 




and there is way more


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

next is this way cool nut cracker 


some cool toumbstones


this cool little reaper lol 


and omg how cool is this air freshner 


this cool cup i love it this will go to work with me  


i have been big on a owl kick and omg i open these and wow they are so cool 


for my pirate a hook which i did not have one of 


this very cool book which i can not wait to read 


and there is more


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

some cool candles to go on the candle holder shelfs 


then she framed these great pics for my dark alice theme so cool 




this is so cool she painted this and let me know who my reaper was by siging the back love it 


one more tumb stone 


some cute halloween socks 


a cool skull head ice cube tray 


a skull cap and dear when i am out riding my motorcycle i will be wareing this


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

and here is my amazing reap all together . thank you so much my dear you did a amazing job and I LOVE it i feel very blessed  YOU ROCK


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

what a great reap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! everything looks awesome!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wow,, Kallie and Saki girl,, your reapers did a amazing job, live the venietian mask Kallie,,, so cool,,, 
Saki girl so much cool stuff, but I am drawn to the book with the key hole,,, !

Hallo, guess I was not very clear ,, I sent the tease way before I sent my main box of gifts, and the main box made it to her but not the teaser,, oh well,, was not huge,, just was trying to be more fun for my victim


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Awesome reap! LOVE the owls. Love the scent of the Renuzit. "Rest in Peaches" LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

and soon off to a corn maze what a great way to start a evening


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

wow it made it to you early. not so mad at usps now.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

checked the USPS and it says that the notice has been left


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow kallie, i'm not into ahs, but I like your gifts a lot. 
saki gave me a bunch of all white masks, I may just try to duplicate one into the black tear crying mask. how does one do that?
saki, you got reaped well. i'm glad someone did you good. you were my awesome reaper, and you did such a good job, i'm glad it was awesome for you too.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

kallie said:


> Awesome handmade vintage style fortune telling game!!
> 
> 
> When I got to this one I swear a little tear gathered in the corner of my eye. I absolutely adore vintage fortune telling type stuff and it's like my reaper read my dang mind. I love this little hand crafted box. I mean, LOVE IT
> ...


yup, your reaper rocks. whoever he or she is. i read your likes and dislikes and got stressed out for your reaper, it just seemed so difficult lol.... they did amazing! 

definitely a worthy reap for any AHS fan.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> Awesome reap! LOVE the owls. Love the scent of the Renuzit. "Rest in Peaches" LOL


lol i never even noticed it said rest in peaches haha


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I found the perfect cake to go with the most sought after cake cover.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

mariposa0283 said:


> yup, your reaper rocks. whoever he or she is. i read your likes and dislikes and got stressed out for your reaper, it just seemed so difficult lol.... they did amazing!
> 
> definitely a worthy reap for any AHS fan.


 I love the fortune teller box and the game box. So creative.



Saki.Girl said:


> and here is my amazing reap all together . thank you so much my dear you did a amazing job and I LOVE it i feel very blessed  YOU ROCK


Saki, those framed Alice pictures are fabulous.


moonwitchkitty said:


> View attachment 178572
> I found the perfect cake to go with the most sought after cake cover.


 That's some cake. I'll take one if you're decorating! LOL


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

I rec'd my first SR teaser! It's perfect for my theme, Reaper - thanks!

You're not so scary, after all.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

We must be on the same wave length MoonWitchKitty!! I found this one. 
May give it a go next year.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

i got my reaper box!!!!!!  i have pix as soon as i get them off the camera they will be on here
thank you GREENWITCH all your stuff was kitty approved and i love it all
i'm really glad i signed up !!!!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Cant wait to see the pictures, and I'm glad you signed up too!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow, what a haul Saki! You are one lucky ghoul  I love those owls!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

gotta share i hung the candle holders and photos my amazing ladysherry gave me


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

So excited for Secret Reaper!! OMG! Cant wait to get mine and for my victims to get theirs!!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Wow--nice reaps! I knew I wouldn't have time to put together a box worthy of a secret reaper for Reaper 2 and seeing all this just shows how high the bar got set. Kallie--I have that same Venetian mask. Saki--I have that same headwrap. I don't ride because my balance has been a bit screwed up since a skull fracture as a teen, but I get wraps like this for the workshop. They keep the sweat out of my eyes and protect the top of the head--I am *not* bald. I shave my head. If I didn't shave, well, *then* I'd be bald.--from getting glass blowers' sunburn from torch flare. Oh, and that vintage style fortune telling game is beyond awesome.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

saki, sweet display, and I love that stirring witch.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

okay here they are


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

kitty approved


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

thankyou again GREENWITCH i love all of it


----------



## Greenewitch (Jul 26, 2013)

I am so glad that you liked it Hallowmas!! I was not sure. I tried to pick things I thought you might like. The kittys probably smell my kittys! I also have 2 gingers, a dark tortie, a tortie Siamese mix, and a (generic cat) grey tabby. And yes they did help pack!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

i have midnyte(american shorthair) ,boo kitty , aleister crowley(turkish angora) , shadow kitty, spooky autumn thier all black







pumpkin (ginger tabby siamese mix ) , conundrum (chocolate )


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I love that pumpkin.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

we got it at a local pumpkin patch wayyyy better than what the grocery stores get!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

hallowmas said:


> View attachment 178910


It's my cat's long lost sibling!! LOL, our Nikola looks just like your caramel one.


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

I wasn't able to send a teaser dear victim, but my hands finally agreed to function properly enough that I can officially promise your box is in the mail tomorrow! Sooo hoping you enjoy it all.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Brimstonewitch said:


> It's my cat's long lost sibling!! LOL, our Nikola looks just like your caramel one.




thats PUMPKIN in a box!!!!!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

awesome stuff everyone!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Sam Loomis (Sep 24, 2013)

MichaelMyers1 said:


> So excited for Secret Reaper!! OMG! Cant wait to get mine and for my victims to get theirs!!


Michael, your package is scheduled to be delivered tomorrow, Tuesday the 15th. I truly hope you enjoy the things I have accumulated during my stalking.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

someone should be getting reaped tomorrow! I can't wait! I know I'll be stalking the USPS tracking and HF all day!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Dear Victim,
I have made lots of progress yesterday & today. My only problem is that I want to make & send you SO MUCH. 
Should be able to ship no later than Thursday. Sorry i'm slow this time around. But I really think you'll find it worth the wait.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

beautifulnightmare said:


> someone should be getting reaped tomorrow! I can't wait! I know I'll be stalking the USPS tracking and HF all day!


hope its me, otherwise im not getting crap for my birthday! 

post man needs to bring me a present.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

oh, my victim will be getting reaped for my birthday.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> Dear Victim,
> I have made lots of progress yesterday & today. My only problem is that I want to make & send you SO MUCH.
> Should be able to ship no later than Thursday. Sorry i'm slow this time around. But I really think you'll find it worth the wait.


Dont worry I am sure I will love everything!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm sure you would if I was your reaper.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

My victim should be getting theirs by Wed. Severed fingers crossed!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

*Ah Phooey, maybe next time.*


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

gorgeous kitty MWK!!!!!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Thats my Maggie. thank you Bethene


----------



## SugarSugarDesserts (Oct 21, 2012)

Oh victim your box went to ups today! Hope you love it!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

On Friday (I think) I received '2 of 5'?? I don't know who my reaper is yet and my 8 yr old grandson thought my gift would be more at home in HIS room than my house. LOL.

I dunno how his dad is gonna feel about him hanging this on the wall:


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Cool stuff everyone is getting. Ya mail is back today can't wait to see what people get


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

Dear victim....putting last minuet items in your box and when my check clears the bank hopefully tommrow it will be on its way but due to distance may take time to get that far.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I woke up today and smiled a big smile when I realized someone will be reaped today! And even if it's not me I will still get to see some pictures! just as good!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Still making stuff 
Great Pumpkin Help Me!! I can't stop!!


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

Is it .........me? 



Bethany said:


> Dear Victim,
> I have made lots of progress yesterday & today. My only problem is that I want to make & send you SO MUCH.
> Should be able to ship no later than Thursday. Sorry i'm slow this time around. But I really think you'll find it worth the wait.


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

Dear victim, as the old addage goes....I've been watching paint dry.............literally!  I will be putting on finishing touches tonight after work and class are done, and will hopefully have it in the mail by Thursday at the latest. 

Whew! I feel like the walking dead....hubby and I are both getting over sinus infections, yay us.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

still no reaping here and the mail is usually here by now. sad panda. but there was nothing in the mail box either so maybe hes just running late. hopefully. i want reaped today! otherwise im going to have to go to walmart and buy myself a present or something lol


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

mariposa0283 said:


> still no reaping here and the mail is usually here by now. sad panda. but there was nothing in the mail box either so maybe hes just running late. hopefully. i want reaped today! otherwise im going to have to go to walmart and buy myself a present or something lol


If no reap I second the motion to go buy yourself something or better yet even if you are reaped buy yourself something anyway.


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

I have been reaped awesomely by JordanHalloweenLover. Don't have my camera at work so you will just have to wait for pics!!!!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

LadySherry said:


> If no reap I second the motion to go buy yourself something or better yet even if you are reaped buy yourself something anyway.


hahahaha not even a minute after i told hubby that if i dont get reaped today we're going to walmart so i can get a present and hes ok with that, then the doorbell rings and its the postman giving me a birthday reaping... i walk back in and hes all "so you were saying"... im like well i still want a present from walmart... 

anyways, heres pics. my reaper was beautiful nightmare (i knew it too once i got the teaser.. i did some cross checking and found out!) and she did an awesome job stalking and collecting. a few things got broke (pretty much everything that could get broke, did, some fixable, some not so much) but i still love it all and cant wait to repair the non repairable one so i can display it!

the box:

































the tool i used to open said box









opening the box

















3 tombstones that we might display inside.. but i havent decided yet... the wind in kansas is pretty abusive and i dont want them to get destroyed outside. 

















cont........


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

my lovely hedwig owl, now to figure out where to display her. shes so cute









how did you know i love fluffy socks! seriously, my sock drawer is overflowing with these things but i only have now 2 pairs of them for halloween. i can never find any halloween ones, anywhere. and i look. 









my monster book of monsters. its so fuzzy and cute. some of the teeth fell off but they fell off at the glue so i can just reglue them on and everything is good again.









a painted quote sign from dumbledore









the mandrake. holy cow this thing is cute. the vase its in is broken beyond repair but we can just buy a replacement one and transfer it into that. i seriously love this thing like you wouldnt believe. 









another of my favorites (why is it always the small things that are so awesome?) a flicker candle luminary type thing. i freaking love it!









a pumpkin, also broke a little bit but we can either attempt to glue it back together or display it in a way that the broken part isnt shown since its on the bottom corner on the back. 









in the picture theres some lights, another glade wax melt (i have so many of that flavor, its my favorite!), a belt/collar thing, a skull to replace the one i sent to my last victim, a box of tissues and a remote.. oh those last 2 were already mine. lol









and then there was a thing of freaky fabric but hubby got my face in the photo so im not sharing that one lol. suckahs!

thanks again angela aka beautifulnightmare. i love it all!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

ah crap and after i click submit i see i already posted a pic with my face... lame! oh well.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Awesome reap, mariposa! And Happy Birthday


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yes! Happy Birthday, mariposa!!!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

thanks guys! cant believe i lived to see 30. what the hell happened to my life? lol


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

so glad you like everything! I am so sorry things got broken, and I thought I had that mandrake wrapped pretty good with bubble wrap! glad things can be fixed! I had so much fun making them! the belt is for your monster book of monsters http://images3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20080813233438/harrypotter/images/6/61/Monsterbook.JPG if he becomes too vicious you can belt him shut. lol. didn't know how you'd want to display him! Hedwig is my favorite, I used one of those 40% off Michaels coupons to score him! Oh! And the fact that it made it on your birthday (HAPPY BIRTHDAY!) was just awesome!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

the broken stuff i can live with and the vase shouldnt cost too much to replace for one similar. DUH about the belt. im like "if its a collar theres not holes to make it smaller" but that totally makes sense for the book lol. duh duh duh.

thanks again for everything. you really did spoil me. best birthday present, ever!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

my victims package has been marked as delivered so hopefully s/he got it and likes everything. now i will wait impatiently for them to come online and post pics.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

mariposa0283 said:


> the broken stuff i can live with and the vase shouldnt cost too much to replace for one similar. DUH about the belt. im like "if its a collar theres not holes to make it smaller" but that totally makes sense for the book lol. duh duh duh.
> 
> thanks again for everything. you really did spoil me. best birthday present, ever!


I got the orignial vase at Goodwill. hope you can find another one!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Noreat reap and happy bday mariposa


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

ARGH! My hubby just called and said.........,"Honey, I know you still feel like crap (sinus infection), and went to work anyways...and I know you have a test tonight at school that you are not looking forward to..." At this point I asked where he was going with this... LOL "BUT! I think I can at least make your day a little brighter by telling you there is a box on the porch for you!!!" 

So, now I actually DO feel a little better, BUT how am I going to be able to make it the rest of the day at work and THEN concentrate on taking a test in my server class when all I can think about is going home and tearing open that box????? Torture! It's sheer torture!..............but in the best possible way.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Happy Birthday Mariposa! Love your reap...that mandrake is soo cute! And I love your book of monsters.


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

Happy birthday Ms. Mariposa!!!!! What a great way to celebrate, with your SR box!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Queen Of Spades (Jun 7, 2013)

*secret reaper*

I got reaped! Thank you so much Mummyof5 The more I dug into the box, the more amazing things I found. 



































The puppy seems to really like our reaping haha.














There were tons of the creepy crawler cutouts. They're going to seriously come in handy while decorating for our party this year.



































The skeleton is a bunch of magnets. It's super cute.







How cool are these lights?! I love them.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

What a haul! Got some cool stuff, Spades


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

Oh, Victim! Start haunting your mailbox....Open the door to strangers...Reaping is in motion.


----------



## Immortal Reaper (Sep 25, 2013)

Immortalia said:


> ARGH! My hubby just called and said.........,"Honey, I know you still feel like crap (sinus infection), and went to work anyways...and I know you have a test tonight at school that you are not looking forward to..." At this point I asked where he was going with this... LOL "BUT! I think I can at least make your day a little brighter by telling you there is a box on the porch for you!!!"
> 
> So, now I actually DO feel a little better, BUT how am I going to be able to make it the rest of the day at work and THEN concentrate on taking a test in my server class when all I can think about is going home and tearing open that box????? Torture! It's sheer torture!..............but in the best possible way.


SwEet ToRtUrE  MuAhAhAhA


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I've been reaped!!!!!!!


This was waiting for me on my porch when I got home. I was actually shocked that my daughter didn't rip into it!








All my goodies







My daughter has already figured out which pair of socks will fit her and has tried to claim both cookies before her brother could see them.

When I saw the pretty lace runner my first thought was oh no--my table cloth is black. Then I realized I had the PERFECT place to put it along with the banner.







Everything fits on it exactly as if I had planned it on my own. LOL

My favorite gift is my scarf--my students will love it!








There was no note so I'm going to have to guess who sent it. My students think they can hide things from me and so does my Reaper. I'm going to guess ..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................mariposa0283 because she posted that her victim would be getting their gift on her birthday which is today (Happy bday!!!) plus I saw the postmark and remembered which state she said was windy. Am I right??


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

You are right! I packed the box in a hurry so didn't have time to write a note to throw in lol.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Thank you!!!!!! I can't believe how perfect everything is for me. I wear Halloween socks all year long btw. My daughter just came in my room begging for a cookie. I'm sure next she will be eating the cereal. LOL


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

Awesome reap!!!!!!! That scarf was a nice touch Mariposa, well done!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I think the scarf is fantastic. Handmade too, I would guess. Nice job, Mariposa.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I absolutely ADORE the scarf and I will be getting a ton of use out of it since I live in Indiana.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

hallowmas said:


> we got it at a local pumpkin patch wayyyy better than what the grocery stores get!!!!!!!!


 LOL, I thought the headband was part of a decorated pumpkin. But, that is a really nice pumpkin.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Bethany said:


> Dear Victim,
> I have made lots of progress yesterday & today. My only problem is that I want to make & send you SO MUCH.
> Should be able to ship no later than Thursday. Sorry i'm slow this time around. But I really think you'll find it worth the wait.


 I don't mind waiting a bit longer.



mariposa0283 said:


> oh, my victim will be getting reaped for my birthday.


 Happy Birthday Mariposa. Enjoy your reaping.



kloey74 said:


> Severed fingers crossed!!


 Funny.



wickedwillingwench said:


> On Friday (I think) I received '2 of 5'?? I don't know who my reaper is yet and my 8 yr old grandson thought my gift would be more at home in HIS room than my house. LOL.
> 
> I dunno how his dad is gonna feel about him hanging this on the wall:
> 
> View attachment 179161


 I know of a few forum members how would like that on thier walls too.



Immortalia said:


> Is it .........me?


 No, see above, it is me. And see, you were reaped already today. Good luck on your test, and feel better.



mariposa0283 said:


> thanks guys! cant believe i lived to see 30. what the hell happened to my life? lol


 Oh,bite me... I mean that in the nicest way one can say bite me. My next B-day will be the big 50 yikes! 



Queen Of Spades said:


> I got reaped! Thank you so much Black Violet9. The more I dug into the box, the more amazing things I found.
> The puppy seems to really like our reaping haha. There were tons of the creepy crawler cutouts. They're going to seriously come in handy while decorating for our party this year. The skeleton is a bunch of magnets. It's super cute. How cool are these lights?! I love them.
> 
> View attachment 179309
> ...


 Love the lights and the spiders. They puppy is rally cute too.



kloey74 said:


> I've been reaped!!!!!!! This was waiting for me on my porch when I got home. I was actually shocked that my daughter didn't rip into it! All my goodies My daughter has already figured out which pair of socks will fit her and has tried to claim both cookies before her brother could see them. When I saw the pretty lace runner my first thought was oh no--my table cloth is black. Then I realized I had the PERFECT place to put it along with the banner.
> View attachment 179317
> 
> Everything fits on it exactly as if I had planned it on my own. LOL
> ...


 Love the display and the scarf. I love hallowen socks too.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

kloey74 said:


> I absolutely ADORE the scarf and I will be getting a ton of use out of it since I live in Indiana.


That's what I was hoping for. I finally got a victim I could make a scarf for lol. Now I need to make one for myself

Glad you like everything. I obviously did most of the choosing with your tinies in Mind. I loved the table runners enough that I got one for myself as well lol


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Okay! Without further ado, here is my WONDERFUL REAP from MoonWitchKitty! She did just an amazing job and everything is "Witchy-riffic"! There are so many gifts and I don't want to leave out anything....Here goes, the gifts include, a mini ouija board box, two lovely handmade spell books (and inside the largest Spell Book) a lovely witch figurine, two severed fingers, the cutest little owl, (who I have named Hootie), a reversible Broom Parking Sign, two sets of Halloween towels and two sets of Halloween pot holders, fright tape to keep unruly people at bay, The coolest little witch votive candle holder, the big scene setter that you see on the wall, two changing haunted portraits, multiple ants that I believe were eating the candy that was in the box, a bloody liver to make my witch's brew taste amazing, a menu board for my Witchy kitchen, a glow in the dark bat, and one huge Rat that has been eating on something bloody with the most sinister glowing purple eyes! (THE EYES REALLY GLOW!) And MWK sent me the coolest potion bottle labels, they are simply wonderful. Just an unbelievable Reap! Thank you SO MUCH MWK! All the wonderful gifts will be well used and LOVED! You are AWESOME!
































Hootie


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

OMG I love the witch! That is a cool Ouija board, too!!! Great reap!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Great reaps today! Such fun! Love the scarf. And the little witch and tiny ouija board.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

mariposa0283 said:


> ah crap and after i click submit i see i already posted a pic with my face... lame! oh well.


Happy Birthday Mariposa!!









Loving all the reaps. 

Dear Victim:
I need a bigger box! Everything I have won't fit in the one I have. So......looks like it will go out on Thursday.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

I've been Reaped!!!! Thank you Amyml. You got me to a "T" and I love everything. I received my coveted crocheted witch's hat (I love a girl with connections!), a witching hour sign, My JARS (don't ask, but I've been on a mad hunt for these jars), Candy... the way to my heart, a delicious posion apple candle that has some really graphics on the wrapping and smells good, a madeover with statue that has a spider that glows in the dark, labels and some are even personalized and have some of my favorite old witch photos on them, a box labeled posion but it says Red Hallows on it too... seriously, how cool is that, with itty bitty potion bottles, a reaping bottle to forever remember this reaping, a spells box that is very cool and held my goodies inside, a witchy candle holder and a itty bitty potion bottle that was tied around my card and letter... it says Red Hallows...now, that's details. Thank you again Amy. I love everything. 

Without further ado, the pictures:


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I am so glad you like your haul Pumpkin 5, i had repurposed the witch, I have had her for a long time and thought you would like her. and the Ouija board is made out of a altoids can.  it was a pleasure being your reaper this year


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

I was Reaped! Thank you to my Reaper Nosleep4thewicked . I received some really awesome skull candlesticks that light up and flicker, a grow a giant pumpkin kit, tattoos ,craft pumpkins, Martha Stewart treat boxes, a glow in the dark skull pin , led ghost lights and Nightmare before Christmas pens that will match my NBC checkbook 








I love everything Thank you so much!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Nice reaps peeps!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh wow,,, some fabulous reaps here,,, every one has done some serious stalking!!!!!!! LOL!!!!!!! 
alot more are on the way!


----------



## SugarSugarDesserts (Oct 21, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> Okay! Without further ado, here is my WONDERFUL REAP from MoonWitchKitty! She did just an amazing job and everything is "Witchy-riffic"! There are so many gifts and I don't want to leave out anything....Here goes, the gifts include, a mini ouija board box, two lovely handmade spell books (and inside the largest Spell Book) a lovely witch figurine, two severed fingers, the cutest little owl, (who I have named Hootie), a reversible Broom Parking Sign, two sets of Halloween towels and two sets of Halloween pot holders, fright tape to keep unruly people at bay, The coolest little witch votive candle holder, the big scene setter that you see on the wall, two changing haunted portraits, multiple ants that I believe were eating the candy that was in the box, a bloody liver to make my witch's brew taste amazing, a menu board for my Witchy kitchen, a glow in the dark bat, and one huge Rat that has been eating on something bloody with the most sinister glowing purple eyes! (THE EYES REALLY GLOW!) And MWK sent me the coolest potion bottle labels, they are simply wonderful. Just an unbelievable Reap! Thank you SO MUCH MWK! All the wonderful gifts will be well used and LOVED! You are AWESOME!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am so in love with your ouija board! Amazing reap!!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Very cool reaps peeps!


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

I've been reaped! Sorry, Reaper, but my sleuthing skills are not that sharp. If anyone could help me out? I'm not sure who the picture with the question mark is...Lizzy Borden? HELP! I want to thank my reaper so much. I LOVE it all! My daughter, JordanHalloweenLover, was hoping it was her reaper box, but was sadly disappointed when she saw it wasn't hers! I told her it wouldn't be long now. Anyway, on with the pictures.

The whole enchilada!








Spider webbing and creepy cloth








Very nice crackled raven pumpkin (LOVE)








Treats for my cat & dog. It was a mouse and dog treats that were stolen by the animals before I could snap pics, so I took a picture of the packaging!! 








A very large bag of candy for my kids. Notice it was already opened before I could get pictures of that, too. Apparently, I have very impatient family members!








And last, but not least, this incredible skull. Yes, reaper, it was still sticky, so it's sitting out where it can continue to dry, but still be admired by all!








Oh, and here's the picture in the bottom of the box. Now, if y'all could help me figure out who it is?!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Lots of reapings today! Such fantastic and creative gifts  I am in love with that scarf! And yup, that is Lizzie Borden, Sublime


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

You were right!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Paint It Black said:


> I think the scarf is fantastic. Handmade too, I would guess. Nice job, Mariposa.





mariposa0283 said:


> That's what I was hoping for. I finally got a victim I could make a scarf for lol. Now I need to make one for myself
> 
> Glad you like everything. I obviously did most of the choosing with your tinies in Mind. I loved the table runners enough that I got one for myself as well lol


The best part about that scarf is the length. I'm 5'10 so I require a lot of material!!!


----------



## ccj (Jul 15, 2012)

I GOT REAPED I GOT REAPED I GOT REAPED oops fell off my chair  Seriously - Thank you my most awesome reaper; Bella Betty!
I got home this evening after a very stressful day and still feeling very sad (one of my son's was hospitalized with Pericarditis -lining around his heart is inflamed) and spent the afternoon / evening at the hospital on pins and needles in worry. After reassurance from his doctor and nurse that he will be fine, I was still sad and worried on the ride home. Seeing that box in my entry just was what I needed to lift my spirits and even though we have never met or even spoken Bella Betty filled that shipping carton with so many wonderful surprises for me and it was as if she had heard some of my most recent conversations with my hubby on things I had on my list to find yet. And I didn't make it easy for Bella Betty as I think I had probably the most boring and generic likes and dislikes list  
So without further delay, my goodies from my wonderful secret reaper included a neat candle holder, lights, hands, scene setters, singing skull wall plaque and the most exquisite cameo set...
The Box







Look at all these goodies







How cool is this, I am making a hallway of hands and she sent me this cool Hand/Light set







A moving wiggling hand (which my dog Dancer was so fascinated with






and the skeleton head sings "I'm a soul man" 
Some great scene setters, adorable candle holder and Lights (scene setter, lights and more hands were on my list that my husband and I were discussing) He is happy cause he thinks now I don't need to go shopping, yeah, right 







And Bella Betty included this beautiful Cameo Set (THAT SHE MADE) - isn't it amazing?


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

got my new vase for my mandrake root today. the replacement is a tad bigger but it works perfect

heres a couple new pics









put the orange string lights to use and i gotta say they make my living room might festive lol


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Sublime Nightmare said:


> I've been reaped! Sorry, Reaper, but my sleuthing skills are not that sharp. If anyone could help me out? I'm not sure who the picture with the question mark is...Lizzy Borden? HELP! I want to thank my reaper so much. I LOVE it all! My daughter, JordanHalloweenLover, was hoping it was her reaper box, but was sadly disappointed when she saw it wasn't hers! I told her it wouldn't be long now. Anyway, on with the pictures.
> 
> The whole enchilada!
> View attachment 179351
> ...


Yep, it was me!  Glad you liked everything.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

yes the scarf is handmade. took many hours and lots of hard work to get it finished. 

thanks again everyone for all the birthday wishes. been out at walmart most of the day shopping for my mom, then she gave me money to eat dinner so we did that as well, now im finally back home and getting settled in and ready to watch the present i got myself... "this is the end" the movie with seth rogan and his crew of usuals about the apocolypse. will let you know how it is. came in a 2 pack blu ray with pineapple express wich is flipping hilarious, for 25 bucks. couldnt say no. 

some pretty awesome reapings happened today. im glad my victim and myself got to be a part of it and im even more glad my victim loved her gifts... as well as her kids. those cookies are actually pretty darn tasty. i got one last year on clearance and not only is it delicious, the tins are awesome. got matching tins so the kids wouldnt fight over who gets what lol. i do have one more piece that wouldnt fit in the box that if i can find an envelope big enough for it i'll get it in the mail soon. its not very large but it cant bend so i wasnt going to triple the box size for something i can ship separately for 3 bucks or less lol.



kloey74 said:


> The best part about that scarf is the length. I'm 5'10 so I require a lot of material!!!


glad you're tall because when i finished the scarf i was like "holy cow this thing is long, shes gonna swim in it!" lol. im pretty tall too and it almost goes down to my knees when i tried it on. also, if you're allergic to cats, i suggest washing it as i have a cat who sheds like a maniac and even though he didnt lay on it, his hair gets on everything in the house.. but if not and if you dont mind a tiny bit of cat hair (i was picking it off as i was working) then whatever floats your boat lol. 

this was definitely a fun SR to be a part of and im so glad i joined. i was reconsidering for a while there before the sign up deadline just because i wasnt sure i could fit it into my budget but you were a fun victim. pretty much easy to pick for like i am so all i had to do was find stuff i'd want and buy 2, one for me and one for you lol. 

and thanks again angela for all the awesome presents! ive got my little flicker candle lit up now and i just love it! im about to change into my pumpkin socks too... yay!


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

I got reaped! I want to thank SpookyMcWho for such an amazing reaping! I will post pics soon, but as I am falling asleep at the computer, I need to go crawl into bed. 
Thanks to my wonderful husband, my victim's package also got shipped ou today.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

okay ya'll, amazing reaps there. love it all. hope everyone finds a clue to know who their reapers are. and, I got a package for my victim sent out yesterday. hope they like it.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> hope everyone finds a clue to know who their reapers are.


 I have a clue or two. We shall see.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

really awesome reaps! really! awesome!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Love seeing everyone's goodies


----------



## brsves55 (Oct 16, 2013)

Everyone's stuff is so cool!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

mariposa0283 said:


> thanks guys! cant believe i lived to see 30. what the hell happened to my life? lol


Oh my gosh, so we have the same bday AND we both turned 30?! LOL Going to sleep in one decade and waking up in another sucks huh?


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I was reaped! Gotta wait in my preschooler to get home at 1! But I am beyond excited!


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Just getting caught up on this thread and looks like everyone's getting some great items from their reapers. Even though I wasn't able to participate in this round, it's still fun being a looky-loo to see what ppl got.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

MissMandy said:


> Oh my gosh, so we have the same bday AND we both turned 30?! LOL Going to sleep in one decade and waking up in another sucks huh?


i stay up past midnight so i didnt get that experience lol. 

happy day late birthday to you miss mandy.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

OMG How can the 3 little words "out for delivery" be so torturous?


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Alrighty! (rubbing hands, expectantly) My vic happily received her package...now where's MINE ??????


----------



## NormalLikeYou (Oct 2, 2011)

Right?! Same here. I've been refreshing for hours. 



nhh said:


> OMG How can the 3 little words "out for delivery" be so torturous?


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

I think my refresh finger is going to be bruised! LOL


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I was reaped by wickedwillingwench! I love love love everything! it's so exactly what I wanted!

an "enter at your own risk" sign and table runner

cool silver bottle

coolest night light ever and candle things

cont


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

kitchen towels

orange and black fan things

candy corn, smores candy corn, and the cutest tin ever filled with chocolates! my kids already ate some!

really cool stacked skelleton, it broke a little but I already fixed it!

The whole sha-bang!
awesome! I love everything! thank you so much wickedwillingwench! you rock!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

see, bn...here's what ya do...toss the disgusting candy corn at the kids and then YOU can turn around and lipsmack all the chocolate while they are distracted. LOL.

Hope you did like it...every thing was something i loved personally and using your pinterest, I could see we had similar tastes.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

crap, so sorry about the broken skeleton stack...damn


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

Dearest Victim....your package was finally sent out today! I sincerely hope you enjoy everything and understand why I had such a delay this year. 

To all those who have completed their "reaps" and victims have shared...WOW you all rock! Wonderful stuff going on this year and it's exciting to see how some of these have truly raised the spirits of those who really needed it at the time. It's a great bunch of people we have here! 

Reap on!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I've been stalking someone's tracking number all day.....


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Same here. I think I will be shocked when the status actually changes from 'Out for Delivery' to 'Delivered'. Sheesh!



kloey74 said:


> I've been stalking someone's tracking number all day.....


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

You got some cool stuff, beautifulnightmare!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Silver repels the vampier.... Well, more like hurt them and slow them down. It wont kill them but it will make them mad.



Bethany said:


> I am wondering why people put guns & silver bullets in their vampire kits. Did I miss something.
> 
> Looks good Kallie!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

OHHHH!!!! I didnt know you could still get them!!! I only have two witch ball(s)! i love them!



Bone Dancer said:


> *It's here, it's here. Very nice, I love sun catchers and I have the perfect spot in the kitchen widow. Thank you very much for such a wonderful gift.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i think you can buy them in salem. I will check next time i'm there.


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

*I've been REEEEEAAAAAPPPPPEEEEEDDDDD!!!!!!!*

Okay, so I was having what was shaping up to be an absolutely awful day yesterday, however, my wonderful reaper saved the day!!! I meant to post pics sooner but this sinus infection is kicking my butt.....

So, I opened the box and the box was chocked full of goodies!!!








First was this oh-so-cute ghost that will be gracing my office for all to enjoy 









Next was a Jack to add to my Pumpkin Patch, he'll fit in quite nicely!









And then came my VERY favorite item in the whole box! My thoughtful reaper made my daughter her very own pet ghost! This is SUCH a cute idea, she LOVES it!!!















More to come.......


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Araniella said:


> Same here. I think I will be shocked when the status actually changes from 'Out for Delivery' to 'Delivered'. Sheesh!


Mine now says delivered!!


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

And on to more goodies!!!!!

Next came this really cool skull that has a strobe light inside him! He's going to be a great addition to the graveyard this year!









She also sent me some cool skeleton hand stakes that will go in front of one of my tombstones...









And next my reaper showed what a good stalker she is with these SWEET Jack Skellington socks! LOVE them!









So, then I got to the bottom of the box and found this neat back-pack....and let me tell you, it was HEAVY!









It was full of the most wonderful baking items that my daughter and I are going to really enjoy using. There was this cute silicone mold and cupcake kit.....









....stay tuned for more!


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

My reaper also sent me these fun cookie cutters. I can't wait to bake some goodies with my little one......









I also got a lollipop mold and a bag of orange/chocolate chips....two things that I have never tried before and am REALLY looking forward to!









I also received this awesome set of Halloween sprinkles made to look like a mad scientists lab set!!!









And last, but certainly not least, a YUMMY tub of Caramel Apple frosting! YUM! 









I will be using these fantastic gifts to make some new Halloween memories with my daughter this weekend............For that, I am truly thankful.

And without further delay, THANK YOU to my wonderful reaper *Miss Mandy!!!!!!!*


----------



## radu (Sep 26, 2009)

I've been reaped. A most excellent batch of horroweenish items have arrived. I am very pleased with it all. I look forward to the books over the next few weeks!

Thank you Amber "Queen of Spades"


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Caramel apple frosting????? That sounds so yummy. I've been making muffins all night. My daughter informed that we needed to make some so we could use the Halloween cupcake stuff that I got in my reaper box. Now I'm dying to make cupcakes with that frosting.


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

I know, right???? I feel like sticking my finger in there just to try a little, but I must resist............. grrrrr


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm glad you like everything, Immortalia  If the ghost has lost some stiffness (that didn't sound right), you could spray him with a little spray starch. I'm so glad Mia likes her pet ghost too  Have fun with mommy and daughter baking day! And feel better soon!


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

OMG I was reaped! Unfortunately I did not find a forum name all I have is Nicole as a first name but thank you who ever you are! I will post the pics later tonight after I get them off of the camera! I love all of my NBC stuff! I love it all you rock!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

radu, immortalia, and beautiful nightmare. Great reaps!


----------



## Lil Spook (Oct 25, 2010)

Immortalia said:


> And next my reaper showed what a good stalker she is with these SWEET Jack Skellington socks! LOVE them!


You'd better hide those before I come steal them!!  they are awesome!


----------



## Halloween Havoc (Jul 27, 2013)

OK - so I have been MIA for a week working on my victims gifts but last week - I GOT REAPED. A big thanks goes out to Zombie Smash who was my Reaper. I loved everything in there. My daughter stole the Jack notebook the second it came out of the box. 
Ok so my amazing gift showed up the day before my birthday so i was so so so so so excited. It made it so much better. I had to do it right so I went and got my donut and Rockstar and decided to open my morning arrival.







The box was big - Whoo hoo







And tons and tons of goodies came out. I can't wait for the skeletons to go out in the yard.


----------



## ccj (Jul 15, 2012)

Awesome reaps -- it is almost as much scrolling through and seeing what everyone got as it was opening my own box - like the gift that keeps on giving


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Great reaps everyone! I must get my package out tomorrow.  didn't find a bigger box so it may go out in 2.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

ccj,, I am in total agreement!! 
every one has had such great reaps,, loving how it is all so very personalized this year even more than in other years,, I think we are becoming professional stalkers!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

oh more great reaps today!

i got an envelope today big enough for my victims final gift piece, now i just have to locate the darn thing and get it sent out. go figure, i clean my house and lose everything lol

and i love those black and orange chocolate chips. where did your reaper find those!? i hate white chocolate but i could deal for some festive colors in my cookies lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

great reaps everyone oh man i love seeing these and got my eyes on those jack socks too hehe


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

If I had found those jack socks you would have had them. Lol


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

First a tease....







These are going out tomorrow! Victims we are so sorry for the delay and hope you enjoy your treats when they arrive!


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

And now my box of fun! Thank you again reaper!

































excuse the hair don't know what its doing today....







Lily said "ohh presents" She loves to help open our boxes, she is always looking for something for her since our grandparents send her treats she thinks all boxes have something for her. 







A really cool reusable bag. I am always needing a bag of some sort. 







A light up skull! very neat. 







an NBC key chain.







I like this its so pretty







Love candy especially if my sugar is not cooperating and is low its a great quick sugar. 







Pretty 













cool picture love that guys work. 







I wish I had noticed how dark this is, I would have taken a better picture omg its me the Pumpkinqueen!







cool NBC pens!







A really neat tile so pretty.







Notepad







Body part coasters







Everything!


Thank you so much you hit the nail on the head with all the Jack and sally items and the Dia De los muertos art Love it!


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Halloween Havoc said:


> OK - so I have been MIA for a week working on my victims gifts but last week - I GOT REAPED. A big thanks goes out to Zombie Smash who was my Reaper. I loved everything in there. My daughter stole the Jack notebook the second it came out of the box.
> Ok so my amazing gift showed up the day before my birthday so i was so so so so so excited. It made it so much better. I had to do it right so I went and got my donut and Rockstar and decided to open my morning arrival.
> View attachment 179587
> 
> ...


Wow at me misspelling "zombie" in your card.

But I'm so glad you enjoyed everything! Happy belated birthday, too.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Love that PumpkinQueen Pic! Such a great reap!


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

*I was reaped!*

Thank you Secret Reaper! I took the afternoon off for an "appointment" (at the pumpkin patch, with my family) and when I got home, there was a Reaper Package waiting for me on the front porch! <BIG SMILE>










There was this pair of hanging candle holders made from bean cans that were cut with a torch with neat patterns. Great for hanging in the trees out front. (as I sit here typing, my wife is 'stealing' all my reaper gifts <WINKY SMILE> )










Then there was this little silver creamer (super patina on this guy, looks a million years old.) and a deck of cards with letters/numbers that is kinda Ouija-like.










A worry stone, a bell, a key and some tarot cards. All neat stuff that my wife is putting on the display right now.










My old boss. Looks just like 'em. Sack-a-....










Wishes, pins, nails, hair, skin, teeth in teeny-tiny bottles. Perfect for the apothecary shelves.










And they came in this little witches voodoo kit case that is wood and leather and antique brass and super-freakin-awesome.










Secret reaper also brought me a Scherenschnitte of a little witch pulling a wagon with a cat while an owl looks on.










Making it difficult, my reaper had each of these envelopes nested in the next. And then the final reveal is just a clue.










And this is what I like to call "Wheel of Torture!" It is an oracle spinner, and it's handmade and very neat.










And finally this "book of spells" makes me wonder just how well my the Secret Reaper stalked me, did they know I have to take Linear Algebra next term, or was it just a coincidentally cheap book? I think I will wait until after the term to decide whether to paint "Evil Formulas" or "Spells of Wisdom" on the spine. <BIG SMILE>

Overall, I am quite thankful to my Secret Reaper, who is:

"Of course I couldn't make it that easy for you. My name is the genus for the cucumber spider--A simple Google search will tell you what you want to know." (at least that is what the clue in the smallest nested envelope said.)

THANK YOU REAPER!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

great gifts everyone!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh my gosh, some more awesome gifts. victim, you should be receiving something soon. please post?


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

I know, I know who my husband's Reaper was...  Merely because we are in the card exchange.  I love everything you gave to him. All is neatly displayed.


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

Here is me in my new Old Lady Character as Granny Lucy wearing my reaper gifts of wig, purse and shawl.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I also got a fur wrap which will be shown later

TC


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

TheEighthPlague said:


> Thank you Secret Reaper! I took the afternoon off for an "appointment" (at the pumpkin patch, with my family) and when I got home, there was a Reaper Package waiting for me on the front porch! <BIG SMILE>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OOOoo, I googled. Great job reaper.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Love the heart hanging things and thebox is killer great job


TheEighthPlague said:


> Thank you Secret Reaper! I took the afternoon off for an "appointment" (at the pumpkin patch, with my family) and when I got home, there was a Reaper Package waiting for me on the front porch! <BIG SMILE>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I was reaped again . Ok not really but it feels like it look what my co worker left on my desk for my bday gift. It's awesome


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

She did a great job made my morning for sure


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Happy Birthday Saki.Girl!!! 
What great co-workers you have.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

TheCostumer said:


> Here is me in my new Old Lady Character as Granny Lucy wearing my reaper gifts of wig, purse and shawl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The wig worked out well. I am so glad it fit ok. That was the only brand new thing I sent. The other items were all previously used, but I think they work out really well with your old lady outfit.


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

Wow, great reaps guys! 

Everyone could use a coworker like yours Saki!!!!! Happy birthday!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Great reaps! Loving a lot of the items here. Should I be nervous about what my victim is getting? Is it up to the standards set here? Time will tell.

Package going out today. Sorry I'm late Victim. Got almost everything in the box. A last minute item I bought wouldn't fit. Sorry


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

That is one fantastic reap, Eighth Plague! Everyone is going above and beyond this year.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

TheEighthPlague said:


> Thank you Secret Reaper! I took the afternoon off for an "appointment" (at the pumpkin patch, with my family) and when I got home, there was a Reaper Package waiting for me on the front porch! <BIG SMILE>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG that _Scherenschnitte is stunning! In the past I have tried my hand at one of those and failed miserably. That one is so intricate, it's beautiful!_


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

That's ok Bethany, you can send the extra item my way. 



Bethany said:


> Great reaps! Loving a lot of the items here. Should I be nervous about what my victim is getting? Is it up to the standards set here? Time will tell.
> 
> Package going out today. Sorry I'm late Victim. Got almost everything in the box. A last minute item I bought wouldn't fit. Sorry


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I got reaped this fine morning ( actually it's raining but fine enough for a reap !) I'm not sure who my reaper is but I have an idea..or 3. Everything was boxed/wrapped so cute. It looks so familiar to me, I should know it but I can't exactly place it. I love everything !! I got a super cute pillow with my avatar king crow on it and a bottle stopper also with the crow...I love it ! I also got an awesome 13 hr clock with spider design, some stickers , some pumpkin pop rocks ( which I've always wanted to try) , some chattering teeth and jumping frogs ( little toys you push the tail and they hop) oh and some orange lights. The teeth came in a little box that said to "open first" and when I did they clacked at me lol Thank you reaper I loved it all. The pillow and clock are in place as we speak !



















]


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

OOOHHHHHH!! I LOVE that spider clock!!


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> View attachment 179704
> 
> I was reaped again . Ok not really but it feels like it look what my co worker left on my desk for my bday gift. It's awesome


Happy Birthday! From the king and I!


----------



## Nosleep4thewicked (Sep 26, 2012)

Awesome reaps everyone I was reaped by lisa48317 and let me just say she is Awesome!


















I am totally set for the party Thanks again! The ghost dish arrived broken but no worries I found his parts and can mend him!!Such a wonderful experience !!thank you thank you thank you!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i got '3 of 5' today.  it was sooo cool. it was bisque doll parts! yaaaay! when i turned the one with empty eye sockets around, i actually screamed. bwhahahahahaha....thanks, reaper. I will take pics and get them up early next week...i am running out the door to disneyworld.


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

So, WWW....now that you've gotten your amazing Secret Reaper gifts, where do you go from here? "I'm going to Disneyworld!"


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow NoSleep...that box was jammed packed!!!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I got reaped today too! I'll upload pics later on. I haven't even gotten the box open yet and I need to get ready to go to work soon.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok. Hubby called and said ups just dropped off a box covered in spiders and rats from Reaperville, Wa. Looks like my reaping has arrived. 
NOW
I need a clock that goes faster so I can get out of work and get home to it. I hear it calling for me.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Apparently I was reaped yesterday!  My sincere apologies to my Secret Reaper as I'm sure you've been waiting for a response from me especially after last year! Charging camera now for pictures but have a birthday dinner this evening and I'm working on painting a present, so it may be later tonight before I can reveal my reapings with everyone.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow - more totally awesome reaper gifts. I'm so impressed!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Everyone has done such a great job. Looking forward to seeing more


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

View attachment 179577


I had to try that caramel apple frosting. It is beyond awesome on mini spice cupcakes!!!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

More awesome reaps! That clock is to die for! And I love that black cat dish


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Some awesome REaps everyone!!! cant wait to see more


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Wow,so many great reaps today. Saki.girl, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU. We has a birthday at work today, and cake too. My victim was reaped too today. Love everyone's gifts. Bethany, I'll be waiting for my box, and thank you for the werewolf whiskers and the label.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

WOW everyone! Great hauls!!!!!!!!! 

and I had a suprise today too - a friend sent me a fog machine! WHOOO!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome reaper gifts. I am so missing this exchange. I willllllllllllll be back next year. Two rough years with knee surgeries both of the past few Halloween seasons just pulled it out of me. I am hosting a last minute Be WITCHY party though since I dropped in to visit and got all inspired!!!!! 

Not to hijack this thread, but I realized that many of you posting and reading here are the ones who have been around for awhile. Does anyone remember the person who did a big table display that was a new adult--tongue in check version of the body parts for guests to look at and touch? This person posted pics and they did it sort of like in memory of the late great dearly departed ______________. It was a really clever name and the departed even had his manly part displayed in a very funny wording and way. It was cute and I have just the right group for that this year since I am hosting women from my job. None of us really know each other and I think it would be a nice addition to a room. Please, please if you remember this, or were the one who did this, help a ghoul out with pics or ideas.

Happy reaping! I can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## JenniferRene (Jul 14, 2011)

I WAS REAPED!!!!!

Got home today to find this spookylicious package waiting on me! 

Inside was so many amazing Halloween themed things! Pencils, candy, glow in the dark nail polish, 3 really cool vintage looking Halloween hangy things, a spooky witch looking Martha Stewart wall cover piece that i LOVE, a spider web table runner, 2 really cute ghost candle holders with little black painted eyes on the back of the inside (really creative!), and then so many wonderful cooking supplies!!! i love making Halloween treats and my reaper got me a skull oven mit, Halloween themed cookie cutters, and the cutest pumpkin spatula ive ever seen!!! i can't wait to whip up some goodies this weekend with these!!

A BIG HALLOWEEN HUG TO MY SECRET REAPER MICHAELMYERS1 a.k.a. Melissa!!!! YOU'RE THE BEST!!!!!! I love my gift thank you thank you


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

im the goddess said:


> OOOoo, I googled. Great job reaper.


me too that was GREAT!!LOL


----------



## JenniferRene (Jul 14, 2011)

wait and socks too! cute purple Halloween ones!!!! forgot to mention those because i'd already pulled them from the pile and they're keeping my feet warm


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I was reaped today, my wonderful reaper was I'm the Goddess, and what a amazing reaper she was,,, wow,,,,, here are a few pictures,, of the boxes, well one of the 2 boxes and card, and the beautifully wrapped packages,, more to come


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Great stuff everyone is getting!! 

When my victim gets their box they will definately know it is from ME!


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

I was reaped today and want to say thank you to my reaper. I love everything and I will put everything to good use. I'll post pics when I can. Again thank you who ever u are.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

TOO CUTE Love the minions!!


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

kloey74 said:


> I absolutely ADORE the scarf and I will be getting a ton of use out of it since I live in Indiana.


I love your scarf too Kloey and the socks.LOL I live in INDIANA TOO!!!LOL


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

moonwitchkitty said:


> TOO CUTE Love the minions!!


The lady at the Post Office got giggles out of it. Now I just hope my victim likes what I put together.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

here are more gifts,, first she made me a gorgeous celtic cross, I have always wanted one of these,, it is beautiful,also a fuzzy picture of some kitty toys she was sweet enough to enclose,, also a picture of my girl Jessie right after I opened them,, she jumped up to check it out! 3 adorable bobble head figures,, I already have them up on shelves.. and a stunning spellbook,, sorry it is a bit dark, but it is beautiful, more to follow


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Haunted Nana said:


> I love your scarf too Kloey and the socks.LOL I live in INDIANA TOO!!!LOL


Our secretary loved my scarf when I wore it the other day. Of course my classroom has a few things from past readings. E1 has a vase and witch piñata. Today I read a story book that I got last year.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

some more of my wonderful gifts, sorry about the blurriness,
first off she is a fabulous stalker,, I love reading, and got a book called Blood Oath that looks great,,
some creepy coasters,, several wonderful potion bottles,,, Pickled mice,, Bone of man, Cornish Pixie skull,, vampires blood, -collected by Bethene- no matter what I tried with my camera, it would not get clearer,, warlock hair,, a small coffin that laughs evily when opened , with a beautiful cross on it. oh,, and more on another page


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

Bethene, I had to do a double take because I thought you somehow got a picture of my oldest cat! 

Excellent reaps too btw!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

After a birthday dinner for my grandma last evening, we ended up staying here at my MIL's again. Hubby dropped me off and went to our house to pen up the chickens while I went to bed.

So this morning I went home with a mental list of chores to do, but I soon forgot about that when I saw this on my porch.

















It evidently came last evening as I could see where the cats had climbed on top and slept for the night. There was something strangely familiar about the name of the sender. Why did I know that name? I thought maybe it was someone from the card exchange but it wasn't. I longed to open the package but I wouldn't let myself until I got back here where I could take pictures. So I went on with my laundry and cleaning while a little voice in my head kept saying "open the package!" I finally ended up putting it in my car hoping to quiet that little voice but that didn't work either. 

I moved my pumpkins around and I happened to think about my two great reapers last year. I knew the name of my first reaper as I still have the box and it houses part of my decorations. It was the second reaper I wasn't certain about. I knew her username but the first box was pretty beat up when it got here and apparently someone had helped themselves to part of the contents. She sent a second box with a corpsed pumpkin in it to replace the one that had been stolen but evidently that box had gotten thrown out or was in the garage. Hmm, what's the chance of getting the same reaper two years in a row? Naw, I thought, couldn't be. As soon as I was through the door, I had to open the box and this is what I found! 









Oh I do love this one! Thinking of putting a few of my smaller figurines inside and making a miniature scene. 









Whoa! I think this little guy is staying out all year. I love it!









And two spooky paintings that hubby says must go in our bedroom as soon as it's finished as he loves purple and picked out the same color paint. 

Thank you so much kloey74! I'm honored to have you as my reaper once again! And yes, I don't think anyone would have gotten through all that duct tape to take anything this year.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

AND still more,a 2 sided sign, witch parking on one side, and no parking on the other, that will go out side by my witches this year, a beautiful wall black with "by the pricking of my thumbs something wicked this way comes on it with a witch,, a simply gorgeous table runner,, sheer spider web with sparkly orange moon with bats on it,, so so beautiful, a sideways picture of stunning velvety witches cloak that I will wear this Halloween to pass out candy , 2 pictures of all the gifts together, 3 pair of adorable halloween socks,,, (yay!!) , a cool spooky town reaper with tombstone,, and a framed picture, that says Happy Halloween on it with a spooky tree

THANK YOU so very much for your wonderful gifts,,, man,, I am blown away!!!!!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Quite the Reaps!! 
I wonder when mine will come........


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great stuff everyone


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

lizzyborden said:


> View attachment 179855
> 
> 
> View attachment 179856
> ...



I'm so glad you liked everything. I was thrilled that I got you again. . My husband looked at me as if I was nuts when he saw the box. I told him that I was taking no chances this year!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

great reaps everyone. and looks like everyone is loving what they got.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I have to run to work, but great reaps everyone. Bethene, I have a close up of the label. I'll post later.


----------



## SugarSugarDesserts (Oct 21, 2012)

SOMEONE IS GETTING REAPED TODAY!!!! Package is out for delivery!!!!


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

OMG, how freakin cute is THAT?????



Bethany said:


> Great stuff everyone is getting!!
> 
> When my victim gets their box they will definately know it is from ME!
> View attachment 179862
> ...


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

haha!! This is hysterical. 



Bethany said:


> Great stuff everyone is getting!!
> 
> When my victim gets their box they will definately know it is from ME!
> View attachment 179862
> ...


----------



## ccj (Jul 15, 2012)

Wonderful reapings everyone~so much fun to see!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Loving everyone's reaps!! So much fun to read the thread! happy Birthday Saki! Great co workers


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

To funny Bethany! I didn't see your name just saw the pic of the box and I thought. This must be from or to Bethany!! Haha....


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I would love to have this box sitting on my porch!!!




Bethany said:


> Great stuff everyone is getting!!
> 
> When my victim gets their box they will definately know it is from ME!
> View attachment 179862
> ...


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Mee too nhh! Everyday I stretch for a good look when I turn the corner and can see my porch.....As much as I love the anticipation, I'm ready to be reaped!


----------



## Halloween Havoc (Jul 27, 2013)

someone is getting reaped today - package was delivered. WHOOOO HOOOOOO.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Ok, got pics of everything uploaded to an album that can be found here:

http://http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/mummyof5-albums-secret-reaper-gifts-2013.html

And here is a couple of pics showing everything together.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I love everything that I received. The pen and the cup will be in my room so that no one else touches them 
Now to do some sleuthing to see if I can figure out whom my reaper is!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

love the gargol light wow great reap


----------



## EveningKiss (Sep 18, 2012)

i went out EARLY this morning to hit the gym and buy stuff to build in my yard all day. When I finally came inside i found a good sized package in the living room (my BF must have brought it in when he went to work) This is what i found:

















the headstone is now in my yard. =) It took me a few minutes (and good lighting) to read the stone. It made me grin. Thank you.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

SugarSugarDesserts said:


> SOMEONE IS GETTING REAPED TODAY!!!! Package is out for delivery!!!!


I tried several times today to post from my phone that I hoped it was coming to my house, and for one reason or another, I was not successful, but when I got home from work, what met me in the living room but not one, but two boxes from SugarSugarDesserts. Thank you so much SSD! I love every single thing, but my two favorites are the handmade hat and trumpet for my trumpet player. Both things were on my likes list, and you did a fabulous job. So without further delay, here are my lovely gifts.













I love the spiders, bird, and little mouse coming out of the end of the trumpet. The finish is great, and has little skulls on it. you can't see from these photos, but the keys have little spiders and ghosts on them. It will make a wonderful addition to my band.













The hat has spiders, skulls, black tulle, and another little mouse.













candy corn, two sound effects cds, spider webbing, and a black glitter skull with a changing and blinking led light. Its happy little face is shining blue for you.













A really special glass jack-o-lantern tea light holder, a jack-o-lantern metal top. These were packaged together, but for the life of me, I can't figure out how they fit together. Sugar Sugar Desserts, please tell me. Three glitter wall hangings with Happy Halloween, a bat, and a pumpkin stack.













Two wall hanging with Dusty Graves Diner menu items, and Deadly Drinks,which includes mauled goat juice, and rat in a blender smoothie. Yum yummy! I will be hanging these in my kitchen. Last but not least, and collection of potion bottle labels.

Thank you again SugarSugarDesserts. It is a pleasure being reaped by you. I had a thought you might be my reaper, when you said the package was heading west from NC and Ohio. I remembered my teaser card was postmarked from NC. It was just a hunch, but turns out a pretty good one.


----------



## SugarSugarDesserts (Oct 21, 2012)

You are soooo welcome! The tea light holder and the metal top do not go together I just put them in the same bag. Lol sorry! The tea light holder hangs like in a window or etc. I would use a battery operated tea light. The metal jackolantern top goes on top of a jar candle. I have had it for a few years and never used it. Thought you might get some use out of it.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Bethany said:


> Great stuff everyone is getting!!
> 
> When my victim gets their box they will definately know it is from ME!
> View attachment 179862
> ...


I love your box Bethany.



bethene said:


> some kitty toys she was sweet enough to enclose,, also a picture of my girl Jessie right after I opened them,, she jumped up to check it out!


 When I was wrapping your gifts Tigre was on the table trying to get the catnip toys. I had to keep moving them and tying the bag they were in closed. He loves catnip. Oh and I can never get a victim who is allergic to cats. I'm sure tons of orange hair went with the gift. Miles was trying to get on the cape.



lizzyborden said:


> After a birthday dinner for my grandma last evening, we ended up staying here at my MIL's again. Hubby dropped me off and went to our house to pen up the chickens while I went to bed.
> 
> So this morning I went home with a mental list of chores to do, but I soon forgot about that when I saw this on my porch.
> 
> ...


 Love the paintings and the box!



MummyOf5 said:


> Ok, got pics of everything uploaded to an album that can be found here:
> 
> http://http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/mummyof5-albums-secret-reaper-gifts-2013.html
> 
> ...


 That gargoyle is so cool.



EveningKiss said:


> i went out EARLY this morning to hit the gym and buy stuff to build in my yard all day. When I finally came inside i found a good sized package in the living room (my BF must have brought it in when he went to work) This is what i found:
> 
> 
> View attachment 180102
> ...


 I can;t read it what does it say? Tombstones and wine, you gotta love that combo.



SugarSugarDesserts said:


> The metal jackolantern top goes on top of a jar candle.


 Well duh, thanks for clearing that up. I have a candle jar I will try it on. Thank you again.


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

I've been reaped! I just picked up my package from my neighbor who collected it for me while we were out of town. We got back late last night and I had to wait for my neighbor to get home from work tonight. It's a beautiful box. 

I haven't opened it yet as I can't find my dang camera. If I don't find the camera tonight, I'll open it tomorrow morning and just take pics with my phone. Which I hate to do...but its killing me!

I think the package got here a few days ago. So fear not my dear reaper, it's safe and sound in my hot little hands now!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

what amazing reaps!!!!!! 
I so love seeing the pictures,,,


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

some pictures of reaps in the discussion thread also!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

bethene said:


> some pictures of reaps in the discussion thread also!!


Cool, I'll go over there to look. And here is Bethene's, Reaper Queen and apparent Vampire Hunter, Vampire Blood label.


----------



## EveningKiss (Sep 18, 2012)

I can't read the very top line but the rest of it reads "EveningKiss Reaped by Halloween Havoc"


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

ekk.. reaped!! just got home and getting the little one ready for bed. I just saw that one box in the pile of boxes today says "You've been reaped", WIll post pics as soon as I get to open it!!! Thank you!!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

whynotgrl666 said:


> The picture doesn't do my reapers gift justice but I hope it conveys the idea! the box itself is terribly nice and I like the books a lot . The key wall hanging and trinket box are areally nice touch! I'm afraid the Frankenstein box may be hard to keep out of tiny hands here but the napkin rings in it are safe and the bat game is allowing the boys good fun.im very luck! thank you cool reaper!


Book II, nice.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

kab said:


> Bone Dancer I can't thank you enough! I almost bought the outdoor skeleton and now I'm glad I didn't. I love love love the candles! The skulls, skull garland and rats are perfect!!! And I definitely needed more creepy cloth. Thank you so much for everything!!! I absolutely love it all!


I'm digging the skulls. Nice reap.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Thank you Reaper, who ever you are. Please let me know. 
I found this in a pile of packages we received today. 









Nice choice of newspaper 









Inside:









The first thing I pulled out. In my defense I've had a rough day and no sleep and a beer. I got all teary when I read this. This is so sweet and my little one will love it!!









An adorable pumpkin and kitty:









And these wiggled when I picked them up. Ick!! I loved it! 









and this awesome box..









Wait till you see what is inside....


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

So.... Are you ready for it? Inside the box was this letter...









and....

Wait for it...







One of the coolest ideas ever and I love it!!!!









Thank you so much dear reaper! You nailed it and made me all emotional.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Love that box....and those dragon eggs are sooo cool! Love it!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

what a sweet note and the eggs are so cool


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

You had an amazing Reaper! I love the whole story of the Halloween Dragons....so very clever and the "scales" on the eggs are so creative.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

more great stuff love it eveyrone


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

that is so cool nhh! love the dragon eggs!!!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I want to say thank you to EveningKiss for the wonderful Reaper gifts that I received. She actually PM'd me after I posted to let me know that she was my Secret Reaper. I had a lot of fun participating in this round of SR and will be signing up again next year for sure (maybe a mini reaper?)


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

nhh, that's a really special reap. Love the dragon for the babies. And the Dragon eggs will be a nice tradition for you and your kids to remember each year.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

eeyore_laments is so creative. I figured it out! Those eggs are proudly displayed in my living room now!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Bumping this thread so it does not go to the second page.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Any more pictures??


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I missed a lot in 2 days! Even more awesome reaps! Y'all are doing some amazing things


----------



## Greenewitch (Jul 26, 2013)

Can't wait to get reaped!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

MissMandy said:


> I missed a lot in 2 days! Even more awesome reaps! Y'all are doing some amazing things



Miss Mandy, since there will be no deliveries on Sunday, why not post your pillowcases?


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

MissMandy said:


> I missed a lot in 2 days! Even more awesome reaps! Y'all are doing some amazing things



Miss Mandy, since there will be no deliveries on Sunday, why not post your pillowcases? OOPs, I double posted, hubby distracted me when I was trying to edit and I do not see where I can delete it. Sorry.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I certainly will, Ghouliet


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

This week should be a busy week for Reapings!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Here are the awesome pillow cases that Ghouliet made. She was kind enough to send me a pair just because  And I must say, they are excellent quality! A lot better than some you buy in stores. I adore them. Next year I'm hoping to find some orange sheets and a black comforter to go with them


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh, I LOVE those! she made me some a couple of years ago and I use them constantly !!!!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Very nice pillow cases.


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Sorry for the delay, but here are the photos of my amazing reap from JordanHalloweenLover.
First, A dead plant.

If you look, closely, the flowers have eyes.



An awesome box of goodies


It contained spooky cloth


and a strobe light and eyes.


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

But wait!!!! There's more!!!

I got an awesome box with rats and lights and a cool hand tea candle holder.





Thank you sooooo much!!! I love everything.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Well I just got home from my vacation a bit ago and of course the first thing I spotted was my REAPER PACKAGE!!! Actually, first was a card from my Reaper...a stalking you might say! And to be honest....it TOTALLY CREEPED ME OUT because they listed my address as their return address...I stared at it for the longest time and was very confused and kind of weirded out!! lol!! It totally worked!! It was letting me know of the reapings to come!
The package was a amazing to say the least!! So many awesome things...I don't even know where to begin! I will post pics tomorrow bc I am wiped out from traveling! (Plus DH couldn't remember where we parked at the airport and there was a 90 minute search with security to find it..not happy lol!) But..there were awesome spiders I have never seen before, a Yankee Reed Diffuser, skeletons galore, wall clings, tombstones, a spider bowl, a glow in the dark bag of bones, three framed vintage style Halloween portraits...many of the things look homemade???...and the most awesome thing EVER!!! Since I am clearly a HALLOWEEN FANATIC (meeting Jamie Lee Curtis and having her sign my Halloween poster was the greatest day of my life...after my wedding, of course  Anyway...an TV ad from the first airing of HALLOWEEN on television..in black and white and framed! It is INCREDIBLE and nothing that I have ever seen before..and I have seen a lot of Halloween memorabilia!!!! The who box was incredible...starting with a creepy bat affixed to the outside!! I will post pics tomorrow of everything bc Im sure i left out some of the awesome gifts I received...the only thing missing is my Reapers Name?? WHO ARE YOU SECRET REAPER???? IM DYING TO KNOW!!!! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!! I have participated in both SR this year and have had such awesome gifts both times!! I am one lucky lady!!!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Ghouliet - you made some cool pillow cases.  I do need to swing by and see your haunt.

So many amazing reaps. I am always in awe of the creativity of this family. Even bought, so much thought goes into it. You guys are awesome!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

nhh said:


> Ghouliet - you made some cool pillow cases.  I do need to swing by and see your haunt.
> 
> So many amazing reaps. I am always in awe of the creativity of this family. Even bought, so much thought goes into it. You guys are awesome!


nhh, If you are in the neighborhood come by the night before Halloween and enjoy our driveway party. I usually do a trial run of the cemetery including fog and music. We always have a fire and sit around and talk after dinner. Dinner is at 6:30. There is also a drawing for gifts. We would love it if you came by. I will private message you with the address.


----------



## Queen Of Spades (Jun 7, 2013)

So I just have to say I may have the best reaper ever. I went to the post office today thinking I had already received my complete reaper gift and was expecting the typical boring mail when I discovered a giant tube waiting for me from my secret reaper! Inside I found a collection of amazing hand drawn posters for a Halloween party I'm cohosting at the library I work at. Also, a package of doggie treats! Thank you so so much Mummyof5. You put so much hard work into this and it is greatly appreciated. 





















View attachment 180613




































Also, I need to share that this is what we did with one of the spiders sent to me in the secret reaper. Best use of a glow in the dark tarantula ever.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

i actually found this set on ebay!!!!






i had been looking for so long


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Queen of Spades, I'm glad that you liked your gifts. Love what you did with the spider, bet the puppy likes it too 
He was so cute in the other pics that you posted that I had to send him something too. This was the first SR that I have participated in and I had a lot of fun putting together the package for you. It's been fun seeing all the pics of everyone's reaps.


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

Reaper gifts arrived today! Two boxes all the way from Maryland. 

Thanks, Reaper! (Aleesa  

Did you make that gorgeous crystal ball centrepiece? It is absolutely perfect for my Halloween Haunt after-party. I'll use the horn for the table decorations, too. Both tie in to my seance parlour (of which I am the medium). My snake charmer will be busy as well with the box full of snakes you sent - love the cobra! Great bracelet and skeleton hand.

Look! Look!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

hallowmas said:


> i actually found this set on ebay!!!!
> View attachment 180621
> i had been looking for so long


mark me JEALOUS!!! I'm going to be hunting for halloween bedding. Want to do the guest bedrooms in Halloween decor for the season in the new house.


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

Oh dear victims in tracking your packages you are close to being reaped.....The kings box is one state away from its destination and my box is in the same state as it is going to......Soon folks soon.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Bethany said:


> mark me JEALOUS!!! I'm going to be hunting for halloween bedding. Want to do the guest bedrooms in Halloween decor for the season in the new house.


the gal that had this set and the other halloween set that i got from her said that she had these for her grandkids guess they did not want them
its a discontinued style by domestications i'm always on the look out for halloween bedding i did pick up a different set from store 51 on amazon and ebay


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Going to see what I can find in Queen & king. Hope I get lucky.


----------



## Dr. Sam Loomis (Sep 24, 2013)

MichaelMyers1 said:


> Well I just got home from my vacation a bit ago and of course the first thing I spotted was my REAPER PACKAGE!!! Actually, first was a card from my Reaper...a stalking you might say! And to be honest....it TOTALLY CREEPED ME OUT because they listed my address as their return address...I stared at it for the longest time and was very confused and kind of weirded out!! lol!! It totally worked!! It was letting me know of the reapings to come!
> The package was a amazing to say the least!! So many awesome things...I don't even know where to begin! I will post pics tomorrow bc I am wiped out from traveling! (Plus DH couldn't remember where we parked at the airport and there was a 90 minute search with security to find it..not happy lol!) But..there were awesome spiders I have never seen before, a Yankee Reed Diffuser, skeletons galore, wall clings, tombstones, a spider bowl, a glow in the dark bag of bones, three framed vintage style Halloween portraits...many of the things look homemade???...and the most awesome thing EVER!!! Since I am clearly a HALLOWEEN FANATIC (meeting Jamie Lee Curtis and having her sign my Halloween poster was the greatest day of my life...after my wedding, of course  Anyway...an TV ad from the first airing of HALLOWEEN on television..in black and white and framed! It is INCREDIBLE and nothing that I have ever seen before..and I have seen a lot of Halloween memorabilia!!!! The who box was incredible...starting with a creepy bat affixed to the outside!! I will post pics tomorrow of everything bc Im sure i left out some of the awesome gifts I received...the only thing missing is my Reapers Name?? WHO ARE YOU SECRET REAPER???? IM DYING TO KNOW!!!! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!! I have participated in both SR this year and have had such awesome gifts both times!! I am one lucky lady!!!


Glad you all arrived home safely from your vacation, MM1. Yes, I have been stalking you under your favorite Halloween icon's nemesis, Dr. Sam Loomis; however, I am an actual forum member that normally goes by a different name. I'm glad you liked everything - but please tell me that the framed first airing of Halloween arrived un-shattered. I have been anxiously awaiting your post to make sure nothing happened to that ad and I tried to do everything possible to wrap and pack it so that it arrived in one piece. Now, after you have rested a bit - can you figure out who I am "hiding behind this mask"?


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Palladino said:


> Reaper gifts arrived today! Two boxes all the way from Maryland.
> 
> Thanks, Reaper! (Aleesa
> 
> ...


The crystal ball lights up. (Its actually a childs toy). There is a button at the top. Glad everything made it across the border safely!!!!! Happy Halloween.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

grr Mr. Postman you were supposed to be delivering boxes TO MEEEE!! Not David !!!


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

I just found out that not only did my Reaper make the crystal ball centrepiece, it also lights up, changes colour, strobes and sends prisms of coloured light all over the wall and ceiling.

Isn't that AWESOME?!


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Palladino said:


> I just found out that not only did my Reaper make the crystal ball centrepiece, it also lights up, changes colour, strobes and sends prisms of coloured light all over the wall and ceiling.
> 
> Isn't that AWESOME?!


That is beautiful


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh bethene, I didn't know you were around back in 1843. you look very young for your age. I assume it was the vampire blood you collected that was good for you. lol.
hallomas, I love that bed set. I am going to start looking
the dragon eggs were very, creative, unique, and sweet


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Dr. Sam Loomis said:


> Glad you all arrived home safely from your vacation, MM1. Yes, I have been stalking you under your favorite Halloween icon's nemesis, Dr. Sam Loomis; however, I am an actual forum member that normally goes by a different name. I'm glad you liked everything - but please tell me that the framed first airing of Halloween arrived un-shattered. I have been anxiously awaiting your post to make sure nothing happened to that ad and I tried to do everything possible to wrap and pack it so that it arrived in one piece. Now, after you have rested a bit - can you figure out who I am "hiding behind this mask"?


Dr. Loomis...I was not sure which thread to post under..I am so glad that you found my post! Pics coming tomorrow for all to see! AND YES..The framed fist airing arrived in PERFECT CONDITION!! I have been staring at it all night! Its so incredible...the whole gift!!! I cannot that you enough!! But I still have NO IDEA who you are...can you give me a CLUE??? OMG still spooked out by the card address!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Cool light total digging that. I love the creativity of everyone. Can't wait for the next secreat reaper


----------



## Bone Dancer (May 1, 2006)

But wait, theres more.....

My Secret Reapers last package showed up yesterday. And what a wonderful collection of Halloweenie stuff. Even the box was amazing and I plan on keeping it for storage. Thanks so very much SR for making this a great Halloween.


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

I've decided to use the crystal ball centrepiece in the magic shop during the haunt then bring it in for the after party. The Magic Shop is in a small garden shed so the kaleidoscope of light and colour will be a powerful and, certainly, magical, effect. TOTs don't go into the shed, just look inside, so the centrepiece will be safe.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

bone dancer, what is a weller? and hey, you got a pretty nice reap there.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> bone dancer, what is a weller? and hey, you got a pretty nice reap there.


 It's a hot knife for cutting foam. It comes with a few different tips for different applications.


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

I got REAPED yesterday!!! My son and I were out doing final shopping before baby comes and when I got home my beautiful reaper box was sitting at the front door!









Couldn't wait to dig into the box and of course my 19 year old son used my current limitations with my hands (they are constantly numb) to "help" me get it all out.  But once we fought through that process, I couldn't be more thrilled with my fabulous gifts!!









The homemade skulls are awesome and have orange flicker lights. There is a pumpkin key chain that cackles and everyone was trying to steal that from me, including one of the cats! My daughter can't wait to put up the scene setter and was practically jumping out of her skin to get it hung up. Everyone was real excited because we have nothing else up decoration wise and this was the first. I could go on and on, but truly my hands are making all this typing difficult, but as I'm going in sometime today to be induced, I just HAD to let my secret reaper *JENNIFERRENE* know that I loved and adored everything!! 

Thank you, thank you, THANK YOU soooo much!


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

Finally! I can get the pictures up of my amazing reap from Spooky McWho. She did everything for my abandoned children's playroom.



































To be continued...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh, that is pretty cool. nice gift. thanks for the info pumpkin 5
brim, I like those light up skeleton heads.


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

The card and explanation for everything included and a close up of the back of the time out chair. Which I love!


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

The kings victim will be getting reaped today. October 22, 2013 , 8:40 am
Out for Delivery. My vic it looks like tomorrow but doing a Google map search the package is not far from you.


----------



## Dead_Girl (Aug 29, 2009)

My victim should receive their gift tomorrow or Thursday. All these reapings are great! I am very jealous of Kallie's reapings and of The Eighth Plague's reapings. Lucky victims!! I hope to get better as a reaper...there are so many great ideas in these threads!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Great Reap! But wait!! Today is baby day?!!! How exciting. Congrats--and I bet you are so relieved as it seems you've had a rough go of it for a little while.



Brimstonewitch said:


> I got REAPED yesterday!!! My son and I were out doing final shopping before baby comes and when I got home my beautiful reaper box was sitting at the front door!
> 
> View attachment 180783
> 
> ...


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

Incredible! Some of you are so talented . The handmade cards and gifts were wonderful. I didn't do a secret reaper and I probably won't because I couldn't make anything as good as some of you and my person would be left disappointed... 

I enjoyed looking at the pictures


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Pumpkin5 said:


> It's a hot knife for cutting foam. It comes with a few different tips for different applications.


OOOOOOHHHHHH, I want one!!! (Trots off to search internet)


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

I was wrong my vic may be getting there box today October 22, 2013 , 8:56 am
Out for Delivery That changed from earlier! The Kings still says out for delivery....


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

Araniella said:


> Great Reap! But wait!! Today is baby day?!!! How exciting. Congrats--and I bet you are so relieved as it seems you've had a rough go of it for a little while.


Thanks!... and yep, supposed to be admitted late this evening for induction. So hopefully baby by tomorrow, but if history repeats itself, could be a day or two but either way, the ball will be rolling!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Lil GHouliette and I have been reaped. I took the box to her at work so we were together when it was opened. Lil Ghouliette will take pictures tonight. There were many goodies in the box including a carved pumpkin, cupcake decorations, linticulars, and even a pumpkin candy mold. Thank you so much.


----------



## pickleman (Nov 7, 2008)

I was reaped!! 

Thank you so much PumpkinKing30!!!

The box was so packed with goodies. I got so much swag I don't think I even got pictures of it all, but here's a sample. 


























































I LOVE my mounted werewolf head!!!
Thank you again, PumpkinKing30.


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

pickleman said:


> I was reaped!!
> 
> 
> I LOVE my mounted werewolf head!!!
> Thank you again, PumpkinKing30.



I hope you found the wall hanging in the zip lock bag to hang it with. and we are so glad you enjoyed everything!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Awesome reaps so far! I love seeing how different each one is


----------



## pickleman (Nov 7, 2008)

Pumpkinqueen29 said:


> I hope you found the wall hanging in the zip lock bag to hang it with. and we are so glad you enjoyed everything!


I certainly did. I love everything. I have already mounted my trophy in my room so I can enjoy it 365!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Great reaps!! Looking forward to tomorrow when my victim gets their package!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh pickles, that werewolf head is awesome. is that made from a mask? really really cool


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...-picture-thread-secret-reaper-2013-a-296.html
Head over here to see Moonwitchkitty's reap. She was the recipient of the Minion Box. Starts on one page and goes to next.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Still sitting here over in my corner, lonely & unreaped. ~sniff~ I'm gonna go pet my rock.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

aww, lisa, that is so sad. somebody reap this girl, please?


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

*oops i posted on the wrong page sorry Bethany i did love everything though super awesome


































































needless to say there are more awesome pictures LOVE everything i received! Bethany was an outstanding reaper and totally out did herself..*


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Lisa, I'm still waiting too.  
You're not alone. Let's have a few of these to pass the time


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

you guys, my poor victim is waiting too. it should be there soon. it has been sent. I can't wait for my victim to get the package. very unusual package.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Cloak_Dagger said:


> Incredible! Some of you are so talented . The handmade cards and gifts were wonderful. I didn't do a secret reaper and I probably won't because I could make anything as good as some of you and my person would be left disappointed...
> 
> I enjoyed looking at the pictures


Cloak, now one would be disappointed. Everyone has different levels of crafting skill, and some victims don't want hand made items. Weird, I know.


Brimstonewitch said:


> Thanks!... and yep, supposed to be admitted late this evening for induction. So hopefully baby by tomorrow, but if history repeats itself, could be a day or two but either way, the ball will be rolling!


 Hope everything goes well with the baby. Congratulations!



Bethany said:


> Great reaps!! Looking forward to tomorrow when my victim gets their package!


 Whoot whoot!



moonwitchkitty said:


> *oops i posted on the wrong page sorry Bethany i did love everything though super awesome
> View attachment 180966
> *


love the silver bottle on the right with the skull on it.


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

hallorenescene said:


> oh pickles, that werewolf head is awesome. is that made from a mask? really really cool


yes It was made from a mask, I will let the king share the details as it was his idea we all just helped execute it. It was definitely a fun project.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

pumpkinqueen, I'm interested anytime he wants to share. it's a really cool idea.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

More great reaps love seeing the pics


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

Thank you so much, my awesome reaper! Pictures of the bootiful box.


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Bethany said:


> Lisa, I'm still waiting too.
> You're not alone. Let's have a few of these to pass the time
> View attachment 180969


count me in and pass the margarita !


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

The contents

















































More to come


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethen if you need a rescue reaper let me know be happy to get another victim


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

More!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh, saki is going to reap? I think i need to be rescued. yeah, i'm pretty sure I never got reaped. lol.
hey, and even more cool reaps.


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

Everything together...









I love it all! Thank you so much!


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

Holy Crap! I've been reaped! Thanks Brimstonewitch! I love it all. 

Here is a picture of the packages minus the one I opened already. The packaging was really pretty and I will keep the ribbon for my craft box.









Here is a framed pic I recognize from my pinterest, pumpkin marshmallows, a skeleton cup of candy, purple lights, and Halloween ornaments.








I also got a tin skeleton picture and wall clings.








Here is the card and a cool poem.








And here is an awesome wooden skeleton box, which held one more surprise! 















Thanks again Brimstonewitch! I've already been eating the candy. And congrats on your Halloween baby!


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

blueczarina said:


> Thanks again Brimstonewitch! I've already been eating the candy. And congrats on your Halloween baby!


You are SOO welcome and glad you like it! I was just sitting here waiting for the call from the hospital for us to go in and thought I would see if you got your package today. Just as I was about to read your post the phone rang and scared me to death! They are ready for us but still had to read and respond to your post! Glad you liked it all and thank you again  Now, off to have our baby!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

good luck brim. 
and all the reaps rock


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Lil Ghouliette could not find her sd card for her camera last night so she did not post pictures. I am going to pick one up for her today so we will get our reap pictures posted tonight.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Wait! Margaritas for the yet to be reaped!? I'm in!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

May it all go smooth and you and baby are doing fantastic when all said and done.  


Brimstonewitch said:


> You are SOO welcome and glad you like it! I was just sitting here waiting for the call from the hospital for us to go in and thought I would see if you got your package today. Just as I was about to read your post the phone rang and scared me to death! They are ready for us but still had to read and respond to your post! Glad you liked it all and thank you again  Now, off to have our baby!!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Brimstonewitch said:


> You are SOO welcome and glad you like it! I was just sitting here waiting for the call from the hospital for us to go in and thought I would see if you got your package today. Just as I was about to read your post the phone rang and scared me to death! They are ready for us but still had to read and respond to your post! Glad you liked it all and thank you again  Now, off to have our baby!!!


All positive thoughts your way for you, the baby & your family.


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

The King was reaped We will get pics up later as we have some things to get done for his school before he goes back in the morning.


----------



## Spooky McWho (Jul 25, 2013)

I am so glad you like your gifts Teresa M because I had do much fun making them. You were a great victim! This was my first SR and it became a family event, my husband and children helped me out and were just as excited as me!


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

Finally... A pic of my reaping . Reaper... I know not who you are. HALP me!


----------



## Helena Handbasket (Oct 21, 2012)

I received my gift today. Check it out: 










Unfortunately, a couple of the items were broken (thanks for nothing, USPS), but I'm sure both can be glued. The hand is pretty cool, actually. There's also three candleholders, a Halloween bandana, two skull candelabras with flicker candles, and two apothecary bottles.

Thank you, Lisa!!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

I was reaped!








I love everything! To make it even more fun, I was reaped by the wonderful Druidess who was _my_ victim last year! 

I got a giant spider, a couple of cute fuzzy spiders, and bugs. Oh my gosh, the bugs! They just kept pouring out of the box! There was also a toilet topper cling which is awesome since I was just about to start decorating the guest bathroom (party's Saturday!), an oujia board mint tin which I've always wanted but never bought for myself, and a cupcake kit (which will be used). There's also a pair of fuzzy slippers with adorable spiders on them that I almost bought myself last week. And finally, a gorgeous, gorgeous rhinestone bracelet! 

Thank you Druidess! You're an awesome reaper!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

I was reaped today!!! I knew it would be a great day for being home from the office early.

Love the pattern on these plates. They blend with the tablecloth I fear.









Lights! Yay! I am using a lot more this year. Perfect!









Have been dying to play with these wall mural things Love the raven theme going here.









Yummy!! Can't wait to crack this puppy open!









My Reaper is a mind reader. I seriously wanted this sign. I've seen a few with it on here and I love it!









.....continued


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Part 2 of my wonderful reaping...

Look at this amazing skull! 









and finally....I squealed when I opened this!! My very own fairy skellies in a cage! Absolutely amazing/adorable!

























Huge thank you to my Reaper CreepySpiders (such an appropriate reaper for my spider-loving self!) I love LOVE everything! Hugs!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

argh!! why are my pics sideways? LOL


----------



## JordanHalloweenLover (Sep 18, 2013)

Thank you, reaper, for the most incredible gifts! You made my first reaping so special!!! I don't know your Halloween Forum name, just that your first name is Kallie. I really loved everything and you got exactly what I wanted! Thank you so much again!

Here's the box before I dug in....








The shaking zombie baby I wanted!!!  He's so funny! I love it!








a hanging pumpkin








a Nightmare Before Christmas pop & a box of candy















A very awesome brooch which must be Red Riding Hood's grandmother!!!








And finally, my costume is complete with the basket with the wolf's head!


----------



## NormalLikeYou (Oct 2, 2011)

We were reaped last night! The box was so heavy & inside we found 8 wrapped & numbered packages!
Package 1:







2 treat bags, three adorable pumpkin candles and an Alfred Hitchcock DVD!
Package 2:







2 pairs of argyle Halloween socks! How cool and fun are these!?!
Package 3:







Pumpkin spice scented hand soap in a jack-o-lantern bottle!
Package 4:







4 packages of plates and 2 packages of napkins! We will definitely use these on Halloween!
Package 5:







His & hers aprons & an oven mitt! Love these!
OK, by now we were buried in paper and surrounded by awesome things and taking pictures (or maybe taking the time to take the pictures instead of just tearing into things) became a challenge. Or something. Whatever the reason I realized tonight that I don't have individual pictures of 6 & 7. It was 30 really, really, really cute treat bags and fun stuff to put in them! Pencils, pencil toppers, popcorn, hot cocoa and notebooks that match the bags! So amazing!
The group of items 1-7:







We had to place everything on the floor to get a picture - there is just too much stuff!




But....that's not even all! Still have package 8 to dig into!


----------



## Greenewitch (Jul 26, 2013)

Great reaps everyone! Can't wait to get mine!


----------



## NormalLikeYou (Oct 2, 2011)

Aaaaaaannnnnnd....
Package 8:







Wow. Wow. Wow. It's all so amazing! Phenomenal!

The first thing I did after we opened everything was to jump on the forum and try to figure out who our reaper was (to no avail), since there wasn't even a hint. Or so I thought. But...this morning I saw a post in this thread. And as I squinted at the tiny screen of my phone a grin spread across my face as I told my husband, "I know who our reaper is." 
See the picture in the corner of our package 8 picture? Exact match of the background in the pictures our reaper posted of their reap! 
Thank you so much, shadowwalker! We love it all!
I wore the cameo to work today. People started to say how pretty it was...and then realized just what they were seeing. Great reactions!
The first thing I did when I got home from work tonight was to put the clock and tray of awesomeness on our end table, which was already decorated, but this is better!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh my gosh, so many reaped while I was sick, and I can not get this tread on my phone,, every other one but this Grrrr!!!

Now, I got a few names off the thread, but if you have not been reaped,, please let me know and I will check into it for you! Alot of gifts floating around yet,, but please,, contact me so I can get to the bottom of why!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I believe I figured out who my reaper was - ScardedyKat.?
I'll take & post pics tomorrow. So tired tonight.


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

pickleman said:


> I was reaped!!
> 
> Thank you so much PumpkinKing30!!!


You're very welcome.  I had a great time putting your package together. I tried a new experiment in making the trophy and was worried that it wouldn't work at first. I liked the way it turned out so much that I think I will make one for myself at some point. I hope the liqueur spouts help out at your party, and hopefully the vintage flicks will give you hours of classic entertainment. Have a great Halloween.


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> oh pickles, that werewolf head is awesome. is that made from a mask? really really cool


Yep. It was done with a mask, plastic eyeballs, some MDF board, and some "Great Stuff" expanding foam.


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

You are correct!


Bethany said:


> I believe I figured out who my reaper was - ScardedyKat.?
> I'll take & post pics tomorrow. So tired tonight.


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

I was reaped!!!!!!!!!!

What a great thing to come home to on a Wednesday, a nice package waiting for me.

Thank you to Dismantled Soul (aka Santa Reaper  ) I love my gifts, and can't wait to use them for the big night.



















































My gift was packed full of great stuff. I love everything, especially the pumpkin light cover, the cool skeleton lights, the other neat skeletons (that will look great mixed in with my table decorations), and the crow.

Sorry about the pictures not sure why they are being wonky.

Thanks again Dismantled Soul. I will have a great time with these things. I hope you have a Happy Halloween!


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

NormalLikeYou said:


> Aaaaaaannnnnnd....
> Package 8:
> View attachment 181193
> 
> ...



I'm so glad you liked your package. It was an absolute blast to put together for the two of you! I took a chance with the tray, not knowing if it was your _taste _ or if it would fit in with anything you already have for indoor decorations. 

My son has been really ill this past year and I thought I was going to be safe signing up at the deadline for SR 2 considering he had just been released from the hospital a couple of weeks earlier. He's usually good to go for a couple of months. Well, that wasn't the case at all! He was hospitalized again the day before I was assigned my victim. I still had high hopes that I would make the shipping deadline...but it just didn't happen. Thank you for waiting so patiently.

Package #1 was originally meant to be a teaser. A Halloween date in a box. (candles, a movie, popcorn, hot cocoa and candy) But with my son being in the hospital it just didn't work out to ship it earlier. I totally waited a couple of days to post pics of my own reap until I knew your package had been delivered. I was hoping you would notice the clue!

The tray still needs a sealer on it. It wouldn't stop raining here after I finished aging it so I couldn't do it. The fingers and glass bottle were finished the day I shipped. I ran out of time and couldn't find my super glue so I'm afraid you have a blob of hot glue instead. You should be able to pull it off and super glue the tail down, if you choose. The fingers...those darn fingers. I totally didn't have time to age them the way I wanted. The nails didn't get blended out. I was happy _enough_ with them to let them ship as is with the rest of the package but they would have totally rocked if I had had more time. As it was, it was 4:50 when I got to the UPS store and I didn't want you to wait another day to receive your packages.

In case you haven't found them yet, the batteries for the clock are wrapped and inside the back panel. I didn't want to insert them and have it running during shipping. There are batteries in the flickering candle, too. You just need to tighten the end cap. So, so sorry about ALL that blasted paper! I know there was a ton of it. I was terrified something would break or get crushed. Better safe than sorry. 

I do hope you enjoy and can make use of your gifts. It was a pleasure being your Secret Reaper.


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

I've been reaped! And.....I am a happy girl!!!

I love everything, especially my beautiful hand painted Peanuts coasters! They will always be a part of my Halloween collection! They are amazing! I went out and put my JOL garden picks in the garden tonight! I am also in love with my JOL lantern! I love everything. 

Thank you, Jenna!

Oh....LOVE the JOL bells for the door!


----------



## NormalLikeYou (Oct 2, 2011)

shadowwalker said:


> I'm so glad you liked your package. It was an absolute blast to put together for the two of you! I took a chance with the tray, not knowing if it was your _taste _ or if it would fit in with anything you already have for indoor decorations.
> 
> My son has been really ill this past year and I thought I was going to be safe signing up at the deadline for SR 2 considering he had just been released from the hospital a couple of weeks earlier. He's usually good to go for a couple of months. Well, that wasn't the case at all! He was hospitalized again the day before I was assigned my victim. I still had high hopes that I would make the shipping deadline...but it just didn't happen. Thank you for waiting so patiently.
> 
> ...



Like it? We LOVE it all! The fingers are amazing! You wrapped everything perfectly - no worries about the paper! That's the least of the mess in our house in October! 
I didn't even realize the candle lit - it was so cool we were happy with it as is!
Thank you so, so, so much for everything!

We hope things get better for your son - you'll both be in our thoughts. And I'm pretty sure I'm safe to say that there isn't anyone on this forum that wouldn't be OK with waiting as long as necessary under the circumstances.


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Guess who this guy got shipped to?


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

Reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaped!  And I did take pictures tonight! 









Our swag!









Awesome pumpkin, which also came with a light to put inside it.









Adorable cupcake decorating stuff. 









Foam skull, always useful!









Pumpkin treat tray. 









Halloween Bingo. Looks fun!









Franken!duckie. I probably should have taken him out of the plastic to take this picture. Oh well. >.>


















Aaaand some fabulous lenticulars! I really want to get some nice frames for these bad boys. 

Thanks to our awesome reaper, Pumpkinqueen29!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that minion is adorable. so many nice reaps.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

so dear victim, I did send a gift out on the 21st, it had an estimated delivery date of the 23rd, but looking at the tracking #, it hasn't even left the sorting facility yet. sigh. I hope you get it soon. please post pictures when you get it. and hope you like it. heeheeheeeeeee.


----------



## Dead_Girl (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm so glad you liked them!! I tried so hard to find Peanuts stuff and there was nothing! So I said, well...I'll have to make something myself.  Your doggy looks so cute next to the tealight holder. So sweet. Happy Halloween Mb24!!  



mb24 said:


> I've been reaped! And.....I am a happy girl!!!
> 
> I love everything, especially my beautiful hand painted Peanuts coasters! They will always be a part of my Halloween collection! They are amazing! I went out and put my JOL garden picks in the garden tonight! I am also in love with my JOL lantern! I love everything.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

ScaredyKat said:


> Guess who this guy got shipped to?
> View attachment 181238


Great! Now I know where that eye goes!!! Thank you ScaredyKat. 
Here are the pics of my super gifts from ScaredyKat!!








































SK got me all kinds of items for my Mad Scientist Lab! The house shaped box (Mad Scientist no less) was filled with bottles & droppers & tubes! 
BTW No I do not have the sign, as I have NEVER Seen that one!! It will hang in our Bar 365 Days of the year! And that Minion Pumpkin & the skull ice shot glasses will be out all year too! 
When I opened the box, the eyeball dispenser was open and most of the eyeballs had escaped!! LOL I contained all but one.  I cannot wait to get all the other stuff out next halloween!! Thank you so much ScaredyKat!! 
OH LOVE LOVE LOVE the bottle with the stopper that has neon stuff in it. I think that and one of the cylindars is very old.


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Poor minion lost his eye.  I hope you can re-glue him.
Haha. The eyeballs had an escape plan I guess. I am so glad you like the sign and don't already have it! I had bought everything already and went to the store to look at more Halloween stuff and low and behold I see that sign. I HAD to get it!
Actually the little bottle with the neon gel in it, is new! It had scented oil in it. I have a matching one. The gel inside should glow under a blacklight. But yes, the smaller cylinder is an antique. I wrapped that one extra tight. Lol!
I hope you have a happy Halloween and that you can find use for all of your things. I had so much fun being your reaper.


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Okay, not sure why that picture is attached....


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

ScaredyKat said:


> Poor minion lost his eye.  I hope you can re-glue him.
> Haha. The eyeballs had an escape plan I guess. I am so glad you like the sign and don't already have it! I had bought everything already and went to the store to look at more Halloween stuff and low and behold I see that sign. I HAD to get it!
> Actually the little bottle with the neon gel in it, is new! It had scented oil in it. I have a matching one. The gel inside should glow under a blacklight. But yes, the smaller cylinder is an antique. I wrapped that one extra tight. Lol!
> I hope you have a happy Halloween and that you can find use for all of your things. I had so much fun being your reaper.


No prob. on reattaching his eyeball.  I'm going to go with E6000 glue and hope that works. I've only seen the sign at BigLots that says Bloody Mary's Tavern. Love the one you got me! I also plan on making the corpse coin prop. Thank you again.
Happy Halloween ScaredyKat!! When we move into the new house & get settled, will post pics of stuff.


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

I was actually planning on making you the corpse coin thing. I bought all the stuff but ran out of time. Lol. I hope your new home will bring lots of fun Halloween parties.


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

Araniella and CreepySpiders? A name match made in... halloweentown for sure  You are so welcome!!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

grrrrr dang post office i thought i had those wrapped good and safe maybe next time i'll use styrofoam? i'm sure gorilla glue will work?





Helena Handbasket said:


> I received my gift today. Check it out:
> 
> View attachment 181132
> 
> ...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great reaps everyone


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Great reaps everyone! Loving all the variety and creativity! 
Anyone else not reaped, please contact me!


----------



## Lil Spook (Oct 25, 2010)

Great Reaps peeps!

Still waiting for mine & my party is Saturday


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I GOT REAPED !!!! And mysteriously enough - it wasn't mailed! 

Hubby & I went to pick up the Girl from her dance class and get a beverage from Tim Hortons. As I backed into my driveway, I saw ~someone~ sitting in a chair, staring at my front door. I was like "W.T.H. is that? WHO is that?" The Girl then noticed the box on the porch. SQUEE !!!









This is awesome!! He's very well dressed, in his suit.









Mysterious! 









These guys have nice sturdy PVC bases and will look great in the yard!









Spiderwebbing & a glittery skull.









This is totally going to work with me to creep people out. 









I love this ceramic reaper!!! 

Hmmm, no card or any indication of who it might be from - this requires investigation!!

THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU, MYSTERY REAPER!!


----------



## Helena Handbasket (Oct 21, 2012)

I was Lisa's reaper. I was so afraid of getting caught!!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Helena Handbasket said:


> I was Lisa's reaper. I was so afraid of getting caught!!



Thank you!! I was so excited once the girl said she saw a package, I knew what it was. I totally love how you added to the cemetery!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that was so cool you guys could reap and be reaped like that. nice reap by the way


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I miss having a victim all ready is it time for the christmas reaper yet


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Hey Reapers and Reepees, my apologies if this shouldn't be here but I'm a little perplexed. I found a small brown box hidden amongst my statues and plants on my front porch delivered by UPS. When I opened it there were two items inside: a rather large owl that had light up eyes and made hoot noises as well as a pack of 3 blood drip flickering candles. The two items are great; however, the only paperwork inside was the order receipt (and I know I didn't order these items) and the usual "other ads" promotion other products sold by the store. 

I'm not sure if this is from my SR or if this is one of the gifts I receive from my guests for inviting them to my annual party. Figure I would start here but I have no clue who my SR might be.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

well frogkid, I don't know anything about the package, but I sure like those candles.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Love the owl dang very cool


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

Dead_Girl said:


> I'm so glad you liked them!! I tried so hard to find Peanuts stuff and there was nothing! So I said, well...I'll have to make something myself.  Your doggy looks so cute next to the tealight holder. So sweet. Happy Halloween Mb24!!



Hi! Your inability to find Peanuts items turned out to be the best thing for me! One of a kind, hand painted Peanuts coasters....how cool is that!! Thank you so much!! He's a sweet little dog and he likes the lantern...lol! I did move it to my display table to keep him away. It looks awesome with the flickering light. You're the best!

Happy Halloween!


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Thank you Sublime Nightmare for the amazing package!!! I just got back from an impromptu vacation and the package was waiting for me! I love everything inside, and I will post pics when I get home from work tonight.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Great reaps everyone!! Still no computer, so dealing with my phone, but still throwing out the please contact me if you have not been reaped. As soon as I get the computer back, will start a thread with questions about how everyone wants to do the next reaper!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh no  I had to go to the college today to fill out some forms, and when I came back, I had a delivery notice on my door. They won't re-deliver til Monday. I'm so bummed


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> Great reaps everyone!! Still no computer, so dealing with my phone, but still throwing out the please contact me if you have not been reaped. As soon as I get the computer back, will start a thread with questions about how everyone wants to do the next reaper!


Sweet this just made my day


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

i'm thinking black xmas or ornament exchange, they do have halloween ornaments!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

OOhh..for the Halloween tree!




hallowmas said:


> i'm thinking black xmas or ornament exchange, they do have halloween ornaments!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

I love these 'in person' reapings....but I know I would get arrested or shot or something. I would look soo guilty trying to put it all together. haha! Nice job!



Helena Handbasket said:


> I was Lisa's reaper. I was so afraid of getting caught!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I just thought of a cool victim christmas gift oh this is going to be a blast


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Christmas reaper I already have ideas. oh wait I have to think about tomorrow's party first and then Christmas reaper.
I just may have to put a tree up so I can decorate it in Halloween creepy fashion. Hmmmmm.........


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I know the christmas reaper has me so excited now to make sure I stock up on Halloween cleance ribbon and stuff


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

We are doing a Christmas reaper? do we make or buy Halloween for Christmas? Im out of the loop here!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Whenever it is, I will watch from the sidelines. Will be too busy with Thanksgiving, moving, baking orders & "the other Holiday". LOL
Will definately miss it though. If I partook, I know what I would do for my victim.............

As far as Halloween ornaments, they are pretty much gone. Michael's had them & Hallmark. However, crafty folks can come up with some pretty awesome "ornaments"


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Kelloween said:


> We are doing a Christmas reaper? do we make or buy Halloween for Christmas? Im out of the loop here!


Yep betene will be posting up were going to do a christmas reaper going to work out details of it when she post but I can say I will be making my stuff for victim . I am thinking christmas with a Halloween twist haha how cool would it be to open a box of Halloween at christmas haha. 
But I am sure will get details worked out . She is having some pc issues. I hope u are in for this one we have missed u


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Saki.Girl said:


> I know the christmas reaper has me so excited now to make sure I stock up on Halloween cleance ribbon and stuff


Just what I was thinking, we ( reapers) could get some pretty good gifts after halloween, also like you said, ribbon and other misc. stuff. I wasn't going to do the christmas one but now I think I have to , I see too much possibility. I love the idea of Hallowmas or is it Chrisween.


----------



## Lil Spook (Oct 25, 2010)

To my Reaper... whomever you may be. (no note, or card)

OMG THANK YOU. I am a HUGE FAN of Oddities, but living in WA state, cannot get anywhere near Obscura.

Now i have something from their STORE! Like a school girl... totally giddy and freaking out. I love this little guy so much!

He is better than perfect. Just look around at the background/my display...!!  
_So happy right now - You rock!_


----------



## SugarSugarDesserts (Oct 21, 2012)

I got reaped and I love it! But I am so sorry to my reaper I have not figured out who you are yet. Thank you thank you thank you! 
On with the pics! 







Raven 







And awesome iron cross







Witch light up 







Shelf skeletons with moving legs 







A red creepy spider







A luminary set







A cool tablecloth for my witches table


----------



## SugarSugarDesserts (Oct 21, 2012)

More reaping.... 








Creepy cloth 







Blood red candlesticks and a cool black one







really neat hand painted pillow







A s







A spider web candle holder







A sign for inside my home







And one of my favorite things a plasma ball inmate skeleton which is just perfect considering my job 
Thank you reaper... Whoever you are! Help!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

ooh a christmas reaper!? ill probably sit that one out but it will be fun to see what people make... but we'll see how i feel when sign up comes around and where im at financially.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh love the home haunted home sign,,, great reaps every one!


----------



## Dead_Girl (Aug 29, 2009)

So jealous!! I love that show! 



Lil Spook said:


> To my Reaper... whomever you may be. (no note, or card)
> 
> OMG THANK YOU. I am a HUGE FAN of Oddities, but living in WA state, cannot get anywhere near Obscura.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

The reaps continue to amaze and impress me. Great job everyone!!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

Brimstonewitch said:


> The reaps continue to amaze and impress me. Great job everyone!!


hey did you have the baby?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

you know, I've never had a bad reap. thank you everyone


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

mariposa0283 said:


> hey did you have the baby?


I did and thanks to everyone and their well wishes! As it tuns out, they were greatly needed due to a prolapsed cord that resulted in an emergency c-section. Fortunately, both baby Oskar and I are doing very well and hopefully spending our last day in the hospital on Saturday! Can't wait to take our new little guy home and celebrate our first Halloween with him next week.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

aw yay! congrats. maybe next year ill be bringing home my own. i so badly want an october baby but after trying for so stinking long, ill take a "just get here whenever, just as long as you show up" baby lol. hell, it can have 2 heads and i'd be okay with that. though i do prefer a single headed baby lol. 5 and a half years is a long enough wait!

so, are you going to share pics of your new little man or make us guess? lol


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

congrats on the baby brimstone. glad all went well.


----------



## Greenewitch (Jul 26, 2013)

I got reaped yesterday, but couldn't open til today because my grandaughter made me promise to let her help! Palladino sent me some wonderful goodies from Canada!!! I LOVE them all!! First, here is the box and inside peek, then a great cat mask and hat that my grandaughter wore all day!! lol




























To be continued......


----------



## Greenewitch (Jul 26, 2013)

Next, some awesome things......




























All awesome, right??? And there is more!!


----------



## Greenewitch (Jul 26, 2013)

Abby had a great time in the tissue paper wrappings and box 





















We had a fun time opening all this wonderfulness! Thanks so much, Pallodino for making my first SR such a special one!


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm so glad your grand daughter liked the hat and mask - she looks fabulous! I bought them with her in mind. I thought about her for all the gifts because I knew she would be opening them with you.

That little standing witch kept chattering even when she was wrapped up in the box - I hope she still works and her eyes still light up. 

Abby looks so regal lying in the tissue paper.


----------



## Greenewitch (Jul 26, 2013)

haha yes the little witch was chattering when we got the box. I made the comment that she probably chattered the whole trip!! We do love everything!! Thanks so much for all your thoughtfulness!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wonderful reap, Greenwitch,, love the mask on your granddaughter,, she looks adorable! 


Any one else still waiting???? 
I know dead girl still is,, last I knew.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Whew, I had a lot of catching up to do! Quite a few reapings this weekend, and what great reaps they were! Y'all are getting some real awesome goodies  

Congrats on your bambino, Brimstonewitch!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

wow awesome surprises everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

OK this has been long overdue -mostly due to an insane work schedule...I just bought Pumpkins... YESTERDAY!!! 
But here are my fabulous gifts from me SR #2...by the way, I STILL DONT KNOW WHO YOU ARE???








The awesome bat on the outside of my box!!






























The spiders are amazing and so unique! I swear the black one is homemade!!! Also the framed pics...very vintage inspired and are having in my guest room as we speak!!!
of course...the HALLOWEEN FIRST TV EDITION PRINT HAD CHANGED MY LIFE!!
Totally not joking...its amazing!! Why can't i make it the right way so you all can see it????? I will be taking it to Pasadena in Nov for the 35th Anniversary of the filming of Halloween to have Nick Castle (Michael Myers!) sign it! This is staying out all year long for me to enjoy! SO AWESOME!!


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

And here is the rest of my goodies!! A Yankee Reed Diffuser (Love the smell)< box of glow in the dark bones to make your own skellie, fancy dressed skellie and window clings!! Im loving it ALL!!
View attachment 182215


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Awesome reap, MM1. I love those silhouette style pictures!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

mm1, yes, nice reap. i'm loving the bat.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Yay, I was reaped! I got not only 1, but 2 packages  









My reaper was none other than, DEBBDEB!









First thing I saw were these cool ice cube trays









Next I saw this cool witch! 









Hey, Gris, do you happen to have any info on this gal?


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Then we have these awesome handmade candles!









And these wicked potion bottles 









A feather boa (for next year's shenangians, no doubt!)









And last but not least.......a BLOW MOLD!  









My reaper also stuffed some creepy cloth in the box too. Thank you so much, Deb! Everything was just so thoughtful and awesome


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

MissMandy, the blowmold and witch are my favorites. Nice reap!


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Who is my secret reaper??? Please tell me!! Im dying to thank them!


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

MichaelMyers1 said:


> Who is my secret reaper??? Please tell me!! Im dying to thank them!


Hey MM1, sorry I forgot to include the greeting card which would have revealed it was me behind the Dr. Sam Loomis screen name stalking you. I was so worried about your framed picture being packed well enough to withstand the mailing that I forgot to put it in your box. I truly hope you enjoy everything and that you have a Happy Halloween!!


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

OMG YAAAY!! Finally!! I am so excited to know that it is you!! Wow what a great stalking you did! I was totally creeped out by the same address as mine on the card and box...so spooky!! I love all of my items...especially the Halloween Ad!! That is so amazing! I can't thank you enough! Everything is AWESOME!!!!! It has really made for a Happy Halloween!!!!!!


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

MichaelMyers1 said:


> OMG YAAAY!! Finally!! I am so excited to know that it is you!! Wow what a great stalking you did! I was totally creeped out by the same address as mine on the card and box...so spooky!! I love all of my items...especially the Halloween Ad!! That is so amazing! I can't thank you enough! Everything is AWESOME!!!!! It has really made for a Happy Halloween!!!!!!


Glad you are pleased with the selections. I tried to hit on some of your likes (the box of bones and the Frankenstein monster wall poster are glow in the dark, the diffuser for scent, and of course the Halloween movie) as specifically listed by you and also looked at your decoration pics. Had a ton of fun especially when I found that t.v. ad.


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

My victim should of received her package a week ago. Havent heard if everything arrived ok or not.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

hope they pop up soon with pictures!


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

amyml said:


> I was reaped!
> View attachment 181133
> 
> 
> ...


I'm so glad you liked everything! (And that it made it. That box looks like they played kickball with it at the post office)


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great stuff every one


----------



## DebBDeb (Sep 27, 2011)

Now that I know my Vic has received her goodies, I will share what my Reaper sent me! 

This LOVELY vase of eyeball flowers and wonderful Spider lights!














A sweet spooky sign, skullys and an awesome 'Welcome to our Web' sign!














The most magnificent EEK sign (I just adore this) and skelly lights!














And all I have to say about these cutouts are WOWZERS!!! I LOVE THEM TO PIECES!














Lastly, a wonderful note from my wonderfully, wicked Reaper ... Teresa M








I cannot thank you enough for your thoughtfulness and patience!!! I adore everything!!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

omg! i came home from Jury Duty today (which meant a totally crappy morning!) and found THIS:









I can't even begin to imagine what the mailman thought. LOL. I'm waiting til dh gets home to open it...coz...um...frankly, it creeps me out. LOL...I LOVE IT!!


----------



## ccj (Jul 15, 2012)

That is the most awesome presentation of a gift I have ever seen!


wickedwillingwench said:


> omg! i came home from Jury Duty today (which meant a totally crappy morning!) and found THIS:
> 
> View attachment 182914
> 
> ...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

mandy, I love that cute little witch. and of course the unusual blow mold. I want one of those. waaaa. and those home made candles are fabulous
oh, my frickin goodness www, what the hey. that is creeping me out too. who ever sent that must have a purely evil twisted sense of humor. lol. hey, my kinda person. what ever could it be. any clue who sent it. kinda fun in a creepy way, right?


ps, does that say body bag? getting creepier.

pss, are you leaving it outside till hubby gets home? it does somewhere say reaper on it? right?


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

OK not Halloween related, but gotta share:
Sellers moved out of the house already - we are trying to close asap SO we may be getting into the house earlier than the 15th!!! 
Sure would help us save $ as we would be able to clear out one storage unit before the rent is due for the next month!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

This is off topic but didn't know where to post and thought that everyone here might like to know. I have a new granddaughter! She was born Friday morning (was hoping for a Halloween baby, oh well  ). Got another one coming in December but it's due the first part of the month so no Christmas baby either.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

MummyOf5 said:


> This is off topic but didn't know where to post and thought that everyone here might like to know. I have a new granddaughter! She was born Friday morning (was hoping for a Halloween baby, oh well  ). Got another one coming in December but it's due the first part of the month so no Christmas baby either.


Congratulations!!! Close enough to a Halloween baby for me!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that is exciting news mummy. congratulations.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Bethany said:


> Congratulations!!! Close enough to a Halloween baby for me!


That's kinda what I thought too. We have a 4 yr old granddaughter now that has been helping me decorate and always wants to watch the Halloween Haven videos on the Grandinroad website when she visits


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

congrats, Mummy of 5!


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

Someone got reaped today..........


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Immortalia said:


> Someone got reaped today..........


Wasn't me, but I got great news & am SO EXCITED!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Happy Halloween boils and ghouls


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Happy Halloween


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

More great reaps for sure


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

MummyOf5 said:


> This is off topic but didn't know where to post and thought that everyone here might like to know. I have a new granddaughter! She was born Friday morning (was hoping for a Halloween baby, oh well  ). Got another one coming in December but it's due the first part of the month so no Christmas baby either.


Congratz! I was thrilled not to have our baby on Halloween because I didn't want to have to split my attention between his future birthday's and Halloween itself. So his arrival on the 23rd was perfect for us!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Happy Halloween everyone!!


----------



## Dead_Girl (Aug 29, 2009)

I got my reaping!! I was so excited to see that package on my doorstep last night when I got home! 









This awesome vampire sign was right on top. 









I set this guy aside for last...

















My cat immediately claimed the rat. She started chewing it's tail and tossin' it around on the counter while I opened the rest of my gifts. lol. 









Awesome Lenticular photo...Love these things.









My most favoritist thing of all!! This handmade coffin. This baby is gonna stay out all year. Just gotta clear a spot for it. 






























I got so much cool stuff. The glittery candles with the skull embellishments are awesome! I don't think I'll be burning those. Too pretty. You can never have too many spiders or creepy cloth! The skull bracelet is fun. I wore it today and I will probably wear it throughout the year. I'm not sure how the Glade Frosted Berry Kiss wax melts fits in there, but it made the box smell really good. lol. 









And opened the letter last. My reaper made me have to figure out who they were by finding the missing letters! Thank you sooooo much Immortalia! Everything was awesome and I am so so so thankful for all of it. I absolutely love the coffin...that will be cherished for years to come! 









Happy Halloween everyone!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Passed this cute set up on Wed. for $5. Now wishing I would have just bought it.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Bethany said:


> View attachment 183740
> 
> 
> Passed this cute set up on Wed. for $5. Now wishing I would have just bought it.


WANT!!!!!!! I love owls!


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

Dead_Girl, I'm SO glad that you liked everything!!!!! You were fun to stalk! I

Hope everyone had a FABULOUS Halloween, it rained off and on today, but it held off when it counted and we had more kids this year than ever before! YAY!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

dead girl, that is a fine looking coffin. nice reap
Bethany, that is a very cute owl setup


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

so, www, what was the mystery package?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow, great reap dead girl, Immortalia did a amazing job!! 


One more person has pictures to post


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

hallorenescene said:


> so, www, what was the mystery package?


you stinker. 

I LOVE the doll..so much that I don't want to unwrap her from the body bag. She is EXACTLY what I have been wanting.

And 5 of 5 came this morning! I LOVE the orange baskets...LOVE them. I will post pics tomorrow--this week has been crazy with kids moving out and all sorts of wacky stuff.

Hallorenescene, you are AWESOME!! So many hugs and kisses for you!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

you are welcome. i'm glad you liked everything. bethene helped bunches in helping me stalk you. she's the one who found and suggested the hh picture, picked it up, wrapped it, and sent it for me. I had the easy part, just paying her back. she sent me your likes and dislikes list from both secret reaper lists. the last package was all my ideas. I wanted something fun. not necessarily what you asked for, but something frivolous, and hopefully really liked. I got that lantern after your whole package was packed. I just felt I wasn't happy with what I got. it cried for one thing more. then I saw that lantern, I loved it. boy did I have a hard time getting it all in. I had to try several different angles to get it all in. I almost gave up. hey, how did you like....fragile, please don't smash for the pumpkin box? my daughter suggested that. lol. she also suggested contaminated for the doll head box. well, the body bag was all my idea. when I walked out of the house a car was going by. I got a second look from the driver. a very long, worried second look. and the post master thought it was a riot. she did add...plastic doll on it somewhere. she was a little worried it might be opened otherwise. you know, I just thought it would be funny to send the body bag, I never thought about it would be a good prop in a haunt. you know, you are right, it should be left unopened, it is very good that way. and lastly, I had a very hard time finding a box big enough for the basket. and when I did find one, it was humongous. I had to cut it down, and then rebuild it. boy was I hoping it made it there. lots of work and tape went into that box


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

I never found out who my reaper was. Anyone wanna fess up? It was absolutely the most perfect reap for me. Everything was something that I could see in my own mind, but never find in any store...I'm leaving half of it out all year


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

So Hallorenescene was my reaper and she was FREAKIN AWESOME! She sent waaaaaay too much wonderful wicked stuff! 

She sent me this huge amazing pumpkin storage basket that will stay out all year round and a lovely oriental style bamboo lantern (orange, too!) that matches the bigger one I already had! It's like she tipttoed thru my house! That's in addition to the fabulous 'body bag babydoll' that I really don't want to unwrap. And the awesome creeeeeepy bisque (i think!) doll parts which I love.

There were peeps and a darling halloween ring (both of which mysteriously disappeared pretty quickly when my 5 yr old got here!) and stickers for the kiddos. as well as this!









my sons have already decided where it's going at THEIR house next halloween. IF they can find it, that is...bwahahahahahahaha...Mom is a goood hider. 

H, you are an AWESOME reaper! Thank you a million times for the wonderful, wonderful, SUPERgenerous reap. Big HUGS!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

you are welcome. glad you liked everything. I saw you liked pumpkins, so I tried to pumpkin load your gift. the doll heads are porcelain. quite nice ones. I cut, cleaned, and fired them myself.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Hallo, the heads are lovely! I envy your talent and knowing you made them makes them all the more special. <3


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

mariposa0283 said:


> aw yay! congrats.......
> so, are you going to share pics of your new little man or make us guess? lol


Well, guessing is always fun, but of course I'll share pics! Sorry for the delay, but past few weeks have been busy and didn't want to hijack thread with pics...but here are a few now


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

So precious omg what a cutie


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

A DORABLE!! 
Congrats again!!


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Congrats enjoy your little Pumpkin.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I love the first pic. why, he's a little candy corn. don't let ondeko or holloweva near him, they fight over candy corn. and it's nice you're getting him in the Halloween spirit so young, that's a cute little skelly outfit. but he is precious looking. very peaceful little guy.


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I think he will like Halloween and his birthday is a week before so we can celebrate both without either of them interferring with the other. I think it even tried to play a good role for Halloween in the skelly outfit with his face and hand, neither of which were staged, but look great none the less!


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Hello Dr. Loomis!!! I just signed on to the board and saw this!!!! I cannot believe I didn't before!!! The frame arrived in perfect condition!! I am so in love with it!!!! Now I need to know who you are!!!!!!


----------

